# **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (chip switching included)



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

After a great deal of R&D, GIAC is proud to announce the release of its U-select performance software for the 2.5L VW’s. This exceptional upgrade makes a peak power increase of 10 peak hp and a peak torque increase of 21 ft/lbs at the crank on 91 octane. Users on 93 octane will likely gain up to 15 hp due to the limitations of 91 octane and a couple more ft/lbs. of torque. The rev limiter is raised from 5800-6700 and the speed limiter is removed. We are the first tuner we know of to offer full software switching for the 2.5L VW engines. No soldering, no hassles. This is a full OBD2 port software flash installation, completely reversible and 100% dealer scan tool compatible. The dealer can flash over it with no issues and your software can be reflashed. 
As with many of our switching products the program options are as follows:
•	91-93 Octane Performance (must be purchased)
•	100 Octane Performance
•	Valet Mode
•	Stock Mode (87 octane compatible)
•	Kill Mode
A “Privacy Firewall” option is also available. This security feature links your handheld switcher to your vehicle via a programmed password so that only your switcher can change your programs. 
All programs must be switched with the GIAC Handheld Flashloader and are not compatible at this time with the downloadable version located on our site though it is likely this will be enabled at a later date. 
*NOTE* Please check our website for ECU compatibility.
MSRP: $395.00
100 OCT MSRP: $100.00
VALET MSRP: $50.00
STOCK MSRP: $50.00
KILL MSRP: $50.00
Privacy Firewall MSRP: $100.00
This software is available through any authorized GIAC dealer. Please visit our website at: http://www.giacusa.com/dealers.php to find the dealer nearest to you.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software ([email protected])*

woopie!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_woopie!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Indeed.








We see these kinds of gains from software on turbo cars. This is PURE 91 octane. It is likely that you will get a bit more on 93.


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software ([email protected])*

NO WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
NIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEE!!!!
I'm in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh crap there are like THREE places right near me. Is this available now?? I mean like RIGHT NOW????


_Modified by the.ronin at 4:46 PM 6-8-2007_


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software ([email protected])*

Austin, thanks for the "requisite" dyno graph for the 2.5L forum!!!!








BTW, where is the VF intake???!?!?!?!?!??!?!


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software ([email protected])*

there goes unitronic sales...GIAC comes out with this out of no where...so i can go to any of those dealers and they already have the flash?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (jetta2pointfive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2pointfive* »_there goes unitronic sales...GIAC comes out with this out of no where...so i can go to any of those dealers and they already have the flash?

That is correct.







Call before you go to verify that we have created a file for your ECU. We are turning them out as fast as we can. There are a few ECUs for the 05-07 2.5L models. 


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:02 PM 6-8-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_Austin, thanks for the "requisite" dyno graph for the 2.5L forum!!!!








BTW, where is the VF intake???!?!?!?!?!??!?!

Well the real story with this software is in the plot. 
As for the VF intake, they are in development with it. We just installed it to see how their prototype would do.


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software ([email protected])*

Wait ... hasn't the software been one of the big stumbling blocks with developing a turbo for the 2.5L?? Does this mean ... ????


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_completely reversible and 100% dealer scan tool compatible. The dealer can flash over it with no issues and your software can be reflashed.

So they can write over it during service... do we have to pay for it again then?
Also someone wrote that if say you're chipped for 91 it can handle lower octane but not higher. Is that accurate?


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_
So they can write over it during service... do we have to pay for it again then?
Also someone wrote that if say you're chipped for 91 it can handle lower octane but not higher. Is that accurate?









I highly doubt you have to pay for it again.
Regards the octane - never use lower than what you are chipped for or at least what the setting is set to.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_
So they can write over it during service... do we have to pay for it again then?
Also someone wrote that if say you're chipped for 91 it can handle lower octane but not higher. Is that accurate?









Once you pay for the flash it is assigned to your VIN number, you will only pay for it once.
91/93 octane performance is tuned on 91 to run well and can adapt timing up to have greater performance on 93 octane. You CANNOT run 91/93 octane performance on anything lower than 91. It is too aggressive for 87 or 89. 
We offer a stock file for if you would like to run 87 octane fuel and this is switchable at the push of a button.


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:08 PM 6-8-2007_


----------



## zonehawk (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

so where do i sign?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (zonehawk)*

.


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:44 PM 1-30-2008_


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
That is correct.







Call before you go to verify that we have created a file for your ECU. We are turning them out as fast as we can. There are a few ECUs for the 05-07 2.5L models. 

_Modified by [email protected] at 5:02 PM 6-8-2007_

if there is not a file for my ECU will there be one later?...because with my luck ill have the only ECU thats not capable


----------



## zonehawk (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ummm call fixx tuning?
FixxTuning
3481 63rd Avenue North
Pinellas Park, FL 33781 
Tel: 727-521-6989
Email: [email protected]
http://www.fixxtuning.com

ill call justin in the morning then, i wasnt sure if he knew about it yet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (zonehawk)*

holy crap? Rev limiter to 6700? wtf sauce?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (jetta2pointfive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2pointfive* »_
if there is not a file for my ECU will there be one later?...because with my luck ill have the only ECU thats not capable


We have all of the ECUs that are on the market right now. It just takes time to make a file for each one.


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

We have all of the ECUs that are on the market right now. It just takes time to make a file for each one.

alright sounds good thanks...


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif so stock mode is totally safe to use 87 or 89?



_Modified by vr_vento95 at 8:49 PM 6-8-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif so stock mode is totally safe to use 87 or 89?

_Modified by vr_vento95 at 8:49 PM 6-8-2007_

Absolutely. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software*

Pics, prices of the intake will be posted tomorrow night. The intake will be available from all VF dealers as usual. They should be available week after next.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Pics, prices of the intake will be posted tomorrow night. The intake will be available from all VF dealers as usual. They should be available week after next.

TOMORROW NIGHT!!!! no teaser!!!!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (~kInG~)*

Good to see a quality ECU upgrade for us....that torque looks amazing...My autoXing just got better...









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
•	91-93 Octane Performance (must be purchased)
•	100 Octane Performance
•	Valet Mode
•	Stock Mode (87 octane compatible)
•	*Kill Mode*


I want this...it sounds fast....haha


_Modified by sharons03jetta at 7:02 PM 6-8-2007_


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (sharons03jetta)*

Hi there, sry about the noob question but im very new to this "Chipping" thing. I was wondering the when you purchase the software, you get a "hand held Flash loader" like a mini remote that hooks up to the car that is able to switch between programs on the fly?

Is this detectable by dealers if I change it to Stock when servicing the car?


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software ([email protected])*

I'm surprised there isn't a dyno with just the intake.
I wonder which would be the bigger bang for the $.....intake or chip?


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

Guys, am I expecting too much or what? The chip itself gives +9hp only........


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (subwoffers)*

I'm thinking no
"This software is available through any authorized GIAC dealer. Please visit our website at: http://www.giacusa.com/dealers.php to find the dealer nearest to you."
I wish it did though.


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (ahson)*

I'm looking at it the other way.....I think if you have a cai its prob adding less.
????
That's why I'm asking about the cai dyno.
I still want it (the software)




_Modified by digitaltim at 7:32 PM 6-8-2007_


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

+9hp, but 91 octane gas. Humm....this is a hard to choose....especially the gas price is sky high these days.


----------



## dvs18t (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (ahson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahson* »_Guys, am I expecting too much or what? The chip itself gives +9hp only........

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif area under the curve. Peak hp is only one point.


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

HELL YES!
There is a shop near my house that does GIAC chipping, MOMENTUM HERE I COME!!!


----------



## zonehawk (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (Uberbunni)*

*6/8/07* a great day in 2.5L performance.


----------



## Maestor_Shake (May 10, 2004)

*Re: (zonehawk)*

cha ching. so want this.








can't wait to see the intake too. i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif GIAC, Always have http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thedriver (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (zonehawk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zonehawk* »_ *6/8/07* a great day in 2.5L performance.









x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## euroREADY (Jun 6, 2006)

Oh my God. I now have to by-pass everything and go straight to this. I <3 GIAC!


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

So whats up with the VF intake, where did THEY come from?
...I want to say they came from the magical 2.5l gods but this is a new name to me, any info on them?

















_Modified by Uberbunni at 6:07 AM 6-9-2007_


----------



## EvilWabbit (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_After a great deal of R&D, GIAC is proud to announce the release of its U-select performance software for the 2.5L VW’s. This exceptional upgrade makes a peak power increase of 10 peak hp and a peak torque increase of 21 ft/lbs at the crank on 91 octane. Users on 93 octane will likely gain up to 15 hp due to the limitations of 91 octane and a couple more ft/lbs. of torque. The rev limiter is raised from 5800-6700 and the speed limiter is removed. We are the first tuner we know of to offer full software switching for the 2.5L VW engines. No soldering, no hassles. This is a full OBD2 port software flash installation, completely reversible and 100% dealer scan tool compatible. The dealer can flash over it with no issues and your software can be reflashed. 
As with many of our switching products the program options are as follows:
•	91-93 Octane Performance (must be purchased)
•	100 Octane Performance
•	Valet Mode
•	Stock Mode (87 octane compatible)
•	Kill Mode
A “Privacy Firewall” option is also available. This security feature links your handheld switcher to your vehicle via a programmed password so that only your switcher can change your programs. 
All programs must be switched with the GIAC Handheld Flashloader and are not compatible at this time with the downloadable version located on our site though it is likely this will be enabled at a later date. 
*NOTE* Please check our website for ECU compatibility.
MSRP: $395.00
100 OCT MSRP: $100.00
VALET MSRP: $50.00
STOCK MSRP: $50.00
KILL MSRP: $50.00
Privacy Firewall MSRP: $100.00
This software is available through any authorized GIAC dealer. Please visit our website at: http://www.giacusa.com/dealers.php to find the dealer nearest to you. 









Can somebody explain to me how exactly this works?
Especially this part
MSRP: $395.00 <--- the software cost this much and is a must right?
100 OCT MSRP: $100.00 <-- an option of getting the software in 100 oct so it gives more hp and torque?
VALET MSRP: $50.00 <-- what does this do?
STOCK MSRP: $50.00
KILL MSRP: $50.00 <-- what does this do?
Privacy Firewall MSRP: $100.00" <-- not quite sure what this does
what does a guy need to flash the ecu? thanks for the help


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (EvilWabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilWabbit* »_
Can somebody explain to me how exactly this works?
Especially this part
MSRP: $395.00 <--- the software cost this much and is a must right? *YES*
100 OCT MSRP: $100.00 <-- an option of getting the software in 100 oct so it gives more hp and torque? *YES, but you need to use 100 octane fuel*
VALET MSRP: $50.00 <-- what does this do? *Designed to put the car in an operable but significantly 
detuned state. *
STOCK MSRP: $50.00
KILL MSRP: $50.00 <-- what does this do? *Designed to make the car inoperable.*
Privacy Firewall MSRP: $100.00" <-- not quite sure what this does *it prevents other handheld flash loaders (http://www.giacusa.com/flashloader_handheld.php) from being able to change your programming*
what does a guy need to flash the ecu? *a car, some $$$$ and an authorized GIAC dealer (http://www.giacusa.com/dealers.php)* thanks for the help







*no problem!! *http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EvilWabbit (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (~kInG~)*

So I just need
Option 1- just basic
1. base software
2. car
3. cash
Option 2
1.base software
2.Valet Option
3.Stock option
4.car
Now my question to you is, what's the difference between valet and stock option?
Do i really need the firewall option too? How many people actually buy this option and why?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (EvilWabbit)*

from the GIAC website...

_Quote, originally posted by *GIAC* »_*GIAC Flashloader™ software with "Touchless" 
Installation Now Available!* 


Flashloader™ is Windows™-based serial reading and writing (flashing) software authored by GIAC using an in-house designed USB flashing cable (supporting both K-line and CAN protocols). Using GIAC proprietary compression algorithms, GIAC Flashloader™ can flash an 8 megabit (1 megabyte) program in minutes. This is extremely efficient compared to many other methods of programming flash memory. 

Purchasing GIAC performance software via GIAC Flashloader™ is an efficient, hi-tech experience. GIAC authorized dealers purchase registrations from GIAC. The dealer scans the customer's car and generates a customer purchase information file using GIAC's Serial Suite Software™. The dealer then emails this file to GIAC and within minutes downloads a valid registration file. The dealer uses this file, the GIAC Serial Suite Software to flash the customer's car. 

*GIAC Flashloader™ Switcher Now Available! *
The Flashloader™ switchers allow you to switch between your favorite GIAC performance software and your stock software with the touch of a button. The Flashloader™ Software Switcher comes in a Windows®-based application for your PC or a pocket-sized, hand-held device that plugs directly into the ECU serial port. Both Flashloader switching products enable two to five program switching and use serial flashing technology requiring no additional hardware within the ECU. 
The Flashloader™ Software Switcher and the Flashloader™ Hand-Held are available for many models now. Talk with your local GIAC dealer for availability and pricing. 


The Flashloader™ Software Switcher allows you to switch between factory software and up to 4 other GIAC-tuned programs depending on purchase. The software works on a standard PC with a scan tool cable. A CDROM for easy installation and a Quick Reference Guide with detailed system requirements and instructions are included. 
To successfully operate Flashloader™ Software Switcher, you will need GIAC Flashloader™-compatible performance software(K-line cars only), A PC with a Windows™ operating system, and a USB or serial port communication cable (Ross-Tech® recommended). A laptop is preferable to a desktop PC because of its mobility however a desktop PC will work with an extension cable. 
The Flashloader™ Software Switcher operates with the car in the "On" position. Flashloader™ will communicate with the ECU and indicate the current programming in real time by highlighting one of five available buttons in the Windows® program. To switch programming, the driver uses the PC mouse to select the desired programming via its designated button. Available GIAC software options include: 

Stock: Similar to the original factory programming 
Pump: Performance programming designed for 91-octane fuel 
Race: Performance programming designed for race gas (100-octane) 
Valet: Designed to put the car in an operable but significantly 
detuned state. 
Kill: Designed to make the car inoperable. 
Once the desired programming has been selected, the driver can remove the PC and serial cable. The ECU will retain the last mode selected. 



* Flashloader™ Hand-Held* is a new, pocket-sized, software switching device from GIAC. It works like a stand-alone PC plugging directly into the serial port of the engine control unit (where it also draws its power). It communicates with the engine computer via proprietary GIAC bidirectional language. The device uses serial flashing technology for switching and no additional hardware within the ECU. 








To the user, the Flashloader™ Hand-Held Switcher operates the same way and with the same programming options as the Flashloader Software Switcher. The Flashloader™ Hand-Held additionally has three buttons, MT01, MT02, and MT03 that integrate boost control for selected big turbo kit software. 


Additional Notes: 
The "Kill" button can only be selected while the car is on and RPMs are zero. Although the other modes can be selected while the car is moving, GIAC does not recommend using Flashloader™ while driving. For driver safety and the safety of others, drivers should ensure that the car is parked and out of traffic while operating any Flashloader™ switching product. 
For dyno testing the difference between stock and performance, we do not recommend switching between stock and performance mappings with the flashloader handheld, while on the dyno. Many data values are held in ram while the ECU is running. When the user switches performance settings with the handheld they change what maps are used by the ECU, but the maps in memory are not immediately replaced nor are adaptation values. For maps to be completely replaced the user may need to cycle the ignition, run at wide open throttle and let the motor cool a few times. Flashing completely back to stock and then to performance with a GIAC dealer allows for faster adaptation, as all previous maps and adaptation will be wiped from memory during the process of flashing the ECU. For the most accurate dyno testing, use the original stock chip versus the GIAC Flash. 
Note: It is against the law to use a computer, cell phone or other device of distraction while driving. Flashloader™ compatible GIAC performance software requires the highest octane gas available (91+). GIAC's extreme race programs require race gas (100+ octane). 
All GIAC software is for racing or off-road use only. GIAC does not endorse its software for street use.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

I don't know if you guys do this but for other chip Mkaers ( i.e revo apr) have trial chips for some applications. Any chance for one here?


----------



## maxattack (May 4, 2006)

Is the flash loader included in the $395.00?


----------



## theaveragejoe73 (May 21, 2007)

FINALLY! My next mod! when i can come up with the cash! i think i'll be close to 180 with this thing! damn! i already have a cai and exhaust and there is a big improvement with just those!


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

this makes me smile


----------



## TeamTHP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

Ya, deff. a good thing. Sign me up.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

i already called to set up my appointment. cant wait. im getting the 93 program and 100 just incase i ever feel like doing some track runs (i highly doubt it, but for 100, no sweat off of my back).


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_i already called to set up my appointment. cant wait. im getting the 93 program and 100 just incase i ever feel like doing some track runs (i highly doubt it, but for 100, no sweat off of my back).

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## husm (Sep 4, 2006)

Going to be getting this chip in 2 weeks after I have some good checks come in from work. Will probably be doing exhaust at the same time too, just going to be cutting out second muffler and putting in a magnaflow where the first is, the resonator is already gone.


----------



## V-Unit (Jan 18, 2007)

nice work,
sorry if i sound like a dick but could you go do another dyno that goes past 5800rpm. it shows that it drops off rapidly but i dont think the engine is _that_ restricted up in that rpm range.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (V-Unit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-Unit* »_nice work,
sorry if i sound like a dick but could you go do another dyno that goes past 5800rpm. it shows that it drops off rapidly but i dont think the engine is _that_ restricted up in that rpm range.

After loging what the MAF sensor is reading....I would say that the engine runs out of air pretty bad past about 5000rpms...this was on a stock rabbit...see on the graph....maf signal goes up and then starts to go back down....Im sure if you reved past 5800 it would really fall off fast...


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
After loging what the MAF sensor is reading....I would say that the engine runs out of air pretty bad past about 5000rpms...this was on a stock rabbit...see on the graph....maf signal goes up and then starts to go back down....Im sure if you reved past 5800 it would really fall off fast...

so that can only raise the question....why is the rev limiter raised to 6700rpm?


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
so that can only raise the question....why is the rev limiter raised to 6700rpm?

In certain applications it can be advantageous to stay in one gear rather than have to shift out of it and then back in, think racing like at the track or autocross, etc. While you may not be making mad powah, it's enough power coupled with saved time to want to be able to rev a little more and stay in gear.
If you are thinking about taking your rabbit to the drag strip, this increase in the rev limit is pretty pointless, but then again so is drag racing a VW...


----------



## VW_tayder (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (magilson)*

finally..
few q's though..why did the dyno only go to 6k when the limiter is at 6700?
and can we see some numbers with the 100 octane.?


----------



## Maestor_Shake (May 10, 2004)

*Re: (VW_tayder)*

one question: did you adjust the Drive-By-Wire at all?


----------



## derek_k (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Indeed.








We see these kinds of gains from software on turbo cars. This is PURE 91 octane. It is likely that you will get a bit more on 93.

I'm no expert, but does this mean that there is a LOT more power and torque available around 2000RPM?? Like around 145 ft-lbs with the GIAC vs 85 ft-lbs for stock? That seems, ahh, too good to be true but that's how I read the graph... <flame suit on>









EDIT: Upon further consideration, why is the same not true for the car with the intake? Must be an anomaly right?
_Modified by derek_k at 5:52 PM 6-10-2007_


_Modified by derek_k at 5:52 PM 6-10-2007_


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (BuddyWh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuddyWh* »_I'm afraid a few spirited runs to 6500RPM will set an over-rev code that will void warranty if anything goes wrong.

You've already voided your engine warranty by having the ECU programming modified. Why worry about an over-rev code?


----------



## drivrswntd (Dec 8, 1999)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (magilson)*

Will you be offering different software if you have an intake on the car, as this is going to allow the motor to breath much better allowing more fueling as well?


----------



## osteor10 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (magilson)*

when the 170 hp 2.5 comes out (or is it out already?) do u believe it will be fast and easy to modify the engine on that? will we be expecting months and months till software becomes available or do u think it should be very similiar to the 150?


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (BuddyWh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuddyWh* »_
I would maintain... very strongly... it does not. It is just like any mod. The mod-ed part itself would of course not be covered. I accept that I'd have to pay to have the program re-flashed back to a stock program, else they will always maintain the problem is with the non-stock program. No whines, just do it.
My car is warrantied just so long as I maintain according to their schedule and do not abuse the vehicle. Just the program itself, as with any mod, is not abuse. (If it alone was "abusive" to the car I and everyone they sell it to would have cause for action against GIAC under implied warranty of general merchantability, if for no other, and they'd not stay in that business long). Over-revving is abuse so if the engine was over-rev'ed (and that code set in the computer) I'd be truely and justly screwed.
Many if not most people who 'chip', also race. Racing is abuse and voids warranty. It's not the chip, it's the racing. But, in my opinion at least, people blame the chip (or other mod or bad design or whatever) because they just can't accept it was their actions that was at fault.









The "chip" is re-writing the way your ECU reacts to any if not all of the sensors connected to it. It is changing the parameters of the ECU beyond factory specifications. If the dealer finds that your car is behaving different and can log any of the parameters have been changed, I can guarantee they would void your engine warranty if not any of all of the electrical systems in your car. Now, luckily for NA chip owners, its A LOT more difficult for a tech to figure out whats going on.
I still can't stand it when people can make such a bold claim as to say it will not void your warranty. It's wrong and it's dishonest. People need to know the risks. If the dealer can find out and you have a problem, it's on you. If you pop the transmission and they find you have modified the ECU, your in a world of hurt.


----------



## Lewie94Passat (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (derek_k)*

From looking at the graph, it looks like they hit WOT at different points, hence it looks like a lot more power downlow than stock. To me, it looks like with the chip they started WOT at 1500rpm, where as stock they started at 2200rpm, hence the TQ difference. When you run a dyno test, you get the wheels moving by starting off like you would normally drive in the first couple gears. Then you put it into 3rd, start the computer, and go WOT. If lets say they started both tests at 1000rpm, it would take forever till the car got some TQ to accelerate the wheels, but it would show us a better comparision in the 1500 to 2200 rpm range. Basically, they didn't go WOT at the same time, hence the difference in numbers. I don't think intake or software had anything to do with it. You may be examining the graph in much more detail than you need to. 
As far as people saying it's only getting 9 hp increase, that's only peak. Besides, if you want acceleration performance you want to look at torque gains through the powe band. It look like they gained a solid 15+ ft-lbs through half of the graph, which is what you'll definitely notice on your butt dyno. Remember kids, HP = Torque*RPM/5252. That's usually why, at 5252 rpms, the torque and hp curves cross. If torque is increased so is HP. You only drive in peak HP for a split second, all the other time your in the torque band. The best thing to do it to keep your car if your racing is in this powerband. Another way to look at it is, where your torque is the highest, is usually where your going to be accelerating fastest, since that's where the engine is trying hardest to spin those tires. 


_Modified by Lewie94Passat at 11:02 PM 6-10-2007_


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (Lewie94Passat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lewie94Passat* »_As far as people saying it's only getting 9 hp increase, that's only peak. Besides, if you want acceleration performance you want to look at torque gains through the powe band. It look like they gained a solid 15+ ft-lbs through half of the graph, which is what you'll definitely notice on your butt dyno. Remember kids, HP = Torque*RPM/5252. That's usually why, at 5252 rpms, the torque and hp curves cross. If torque is increased so is HP. You only drive in peak HP for a split second, all the other time your in the torque band. The best thing to do it to keep your car if your racing is in this powerband. Another way to look at it is, where your torque is the highest, is usually where your going to be accelerating fastest, since that's where the engine is trying hardest to spin those tires. 

_Modified by Lewie94Passat at 11:02 PM 6-10-2007_

Couldn't have said it any better. I feel like I'm in VR6 land when they first started getting chips. For a Naturally Aspirated car, these chip gains are great!


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (BuddyWh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuddyWh* »_
There's nothing wrong nor dishonest about it. The auto mfr. issued a warranty... they have an obligation to honor it. GIAC has a legal responsibility to manufacture and sell a product that is suitable for it's intended purpose. If my action was abusive, I will take the responsibility. We all have our responsibility. If the chip in and of itself is abusive to the car... then GIAC should not be selling it. If I remove the program (or other modded part) and the problem persists, especially if it is not effected by the chip in any direct way (like the transmission), then the mfr has the responsibility.
If VW can back out of their warranty obligation with respect to an unrelated transmission defect because of a chip, then they can back out of it over tinted windows... or seat covers... or any other unrelated thing I do to the car. Where's the end? They get away with it now because it's kids bringing in broke cars who whine and cry like Paris Hilton! That, I'm not.


Are you going to continue bogarting that 5hit or are you going to pass it here?


I'm a newb here, but woe Nelly.....you need to slow down.
I kid, I kid.


_Modified by digitaltim at 9:09 PM 6-10-2007_


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (BuddyWh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuddyWh* »_
There's nothing wrong nor dishonest about it. The auto mfr. issued a warranty... they have an obligation to honor it. GIAC has a legal responsibility to manufacture and sell a product that is suitable for it's intended purpose. If my action was abusive, I will take the responsibility. We all have our responsibility. If the chip in and of itself is abusive to the car... then GIAC should not be selling it. If I remove the program (or other modded part) and the problem persists, especially if it is not effected by the chip in any direct way (like the transmission), then the mfr has the responsibility.
If VW can back out of their warranty obligation with respect to an unrelated transmission defect because of a chip, then they can back out of it over tinted windows... or seat covers... or any other unrelated thing I do to the car. Where's the end? They get away with it now because it's kids bringing in broke cars who whine and cry like Paris Hilton! That, I'm not.


Oh, if only any of that were true...
If your Dif blows because the engine is making a lot more power (not that GIAC and any one else's chip is making enough power) then it is NOT GIAC's problem and it certainly isn't VW's problem.
I think you need to step back and think about what your saying a little bit. You've obviously never had to deal with a VW warranty claim or deal with an issue with an aftermarket company.
And yes, the can back out of window warranty's over tinting, and the can back out of fit-and-finish warranty's due to seat covers. They are supposed to have to prove your modification did it, but they can also flat out refuse to work on your car if for no other reason than you've modified it and they won't take the liability.

_Quote, originally posted by *BuddyWh* »_If I remove the program (or other modded part) and the problem persists, especially if it is not effected by the chip in any direct way (like the transmission), then the mfr has the responsibility.

I'm sorry but this is just completely untrue. If I blow a turbo because of my chip, then flash back to stock, and the problem "persists" it is not VW's problem. It isn't the chip manufacturers either. How could you possibly prove it wasn't your bad driving habits. Further more, as I said, if you blow your dif because it's to weak for the power you make with your modified 2.5, then you remove the modifications, it is not VW's fault. Frankly it is owners _like you_ who make dealing with dealerships difficult because your logic is skewed.
If you modify your ECU program you run the risk of losing warranty on your engine. PERIOD.


----------



## jetbug (Aug 30, 2006)

quick question
will this work on a 2.5 2006 beetle?
thx


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

It's definitely awesome to see a performance chip for the 2.5, as i know a lot of people were not keen on removing and sending their computer off for reprogramming. The gains are also impressive, curious though, were all of those wheel horsepower figures? or correct figures for flywheel horsepower?
Also, on the warranty issues i'm kinda with Mag on this one. If you blow your tranny, rip a torque mount, etc as a result of a performance upgrade then it isn't VW's fault. And yes, it is dishonest to try to get VW to cover it, even though you might be saving tons of cash.
It is funny though cause it's a double edged sword, if some company produced a chip built by GOD that would give you 250hp from a 2.5L n/a...everyone would praise that company for building the chip. Then, when everyone's cars began to destroy themselves, the people would be p.o.'ed at VW for building components unable to handle 250hp, and be mad at the chip company for allowing themselves to achieve more performance than they could safely handle. 
Also kinda strange too, the tiptronic thusfar has been a good reliable transmission (knocks on wood) and the 5-speed has been having reliability issues. when people were trying to do the turbo, the 5 speed was viewed as the transmission of choice. If the 2.5 transmissions can't handle factory horsepower/torque outputs without random and almost (common) failures, then what would make us think they'll handle nearly 200 lbs of torque any better? or for that matter, 300 lbs from a turbo'd car?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (jetbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetbug* »_quick question
will this work on a 2.5 2006 beetle?
thx

my guess would be yes....


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (BuddyWh)*

If you chip the car, don't expect any part of the drivetrain to be under warranty. The ECU is marked, isn't it? Or doesn't this one have the tamper-proof screws?


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (BuddyWh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuddyWh* »_
I could be missing something... isn't one of the selling points of this GIAC that it is a "total OBD-II port upgrade"? 
Doesn't that mean the ECU isn't removed, because the GIAC dealer can flash the program through the OBD port.









Yes. It takes about 15 minutes.


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (BuddyWh)*

I'm talking about chips in general. I know that came up before about the mk5.

_Quote, originally posted by *GIAC's FAQ* »_#6. Will my dealer void my warranty?
It could happen. GIAC has developed and will continue to develop its products to be compatible with factory and other scan tools. GIAC does not condone or recommend any attempt to mislead factory automotive service providers for the purposes of complying with factory warranty agreements. In addition, GIAC makes no guarantees on it products’ compliance with such warranty agreements.



_Modified by ninety9gl at 8:36 AM 6-11-2007_


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (BuddyWh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuddyWh* »_
You're making the same mistake in logic he is... you need to separate the issues of abuse from the chip itself. If I abuse the car, I can expect to have warranty voided, chip or no chip. Blow the tranny or rip a mount, generally that's evidence of abuse 
The crux of the whole thing is this: I wouldn't buy this chip to race and I don't engage in abusive driving habits. I just see this as a way to get a little more zip while keeping it drive-able for not that much money. I'm not really worried about having an abuse related incident. 

Since you have continued to ignore factual experiences people have had couple with the vast resources this forum contains if you would simply use the "search" function let me try another approach. From GIAC's webiste:
"GIAC products carry a 30 day money back guarantee and a three year GIAC product replacement guarantee. The replacement guarantee covers failure of the product due to material and workmanship of the product only. It does not cover failure of the product due to misuse, faulty installation or failure of a related product. No other warranties of merchantability, of fitness for particular purpose, or affirmation of fact, expressed or implied, other than any available manufacturer’s warranties, are extended or granted by GIAC.
GIAC’s liability is limited to the original purchase price of the merchandise.
GIAC will carefully inspect each order shipped for accuracy of content and evidence of physical damage or defects prior to shipping. GIAC must be notified within five (5) working days of the receipt by the customer of any discrepancies in the content found or any missing, damaged or defective parts. The customer must report all damages related to shipping to the freight carrier (FedEx, UPS, etc.) within 15 days. All damages related to the shipping process are the responsibility of the freight carrier and not GIAC. In general, claims not reported to the freight carrier within 15 days will be denied by the carrier. Denied claims related to shipping are not the responsibility of GIAC. 
Prices are subject to change without notice."
AKA It's not GIAC's problem if you blow up your car with their software. I know, I know, you keep talking about "misuse". You also previously talked about the fact that the product shouldn't allow you to do that. I'm not sure which one you've decided to go with, but...
You also mischarachterized what I said about VW being able to void any warranty, and I would encourage you to read the Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act closely. Could VW void your warranty on window related items because of tinting? Yes, and they have before. If your tint installer damaged the motor or mechanism they will void your warranty in regards to the window. It will be noted electronically and you'll be SOL at any dealer. The same goes for seat covers or interior modifications. They can void your Fit and Finish portion of your warranty. Maybe just in regards to your seats or whatever you modified, but it can has been done.
When it comes to chipping your car, as I said before they can AND HAVE voided warranty's on the motor (if not the drivetrain as noted) if they discover the ECU modification. I also stated previously this is a big IF. On and NA motor you are less likely to be "caught" if you forget to switch to stock. I know that you are speaking in an idealistic sense, and while that's a fine place to start, I am speak from the experiences of the thousands of people on the Vortex. Again, I would encourage you to use the search function of this forum and I think you'll find you are quite incorrect. That's why I wanted to make sure people understood they are running a risk. If you continue to make assumptions that's fine for you, but I'm dealing with the _reality_ of the experiences of the users of VWVortex and people should know that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (BuddyWh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuddyWh* »_
What would happen if you did use 87? obviously loss of power and performance... but would it ping or knock?

It would ping pretty bad on the 91/93 octane program if you put 87 in there. NOT recommended. 4 octane points is a pretty large gap.
EDIT: I might also add, for those getting chipped, you might want to run through a tank or so of 91/93 octane before you install the chip to get all of the 87 out. A mixed tank should not ping but performance wont be tip-top like it would be if you were on true 91/93. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:41 AM 6-11-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (BuddyWh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuddyWh* »_
Since the program also raises the rev limit to 6500, it'd be interesting to see how the curve looks extending that high. I'm a bit nervous about that though... I'm afraid a few spirited runs to 6500RPM will set an over-rev code that will void warranty if anything goes wrong. I'd almost just as soon not have the rev-limit moved for that reason.
Otherwise, it looks to me like this chip isn't just for "racer" types... looks to be a terrific improvement for someone looking for more power in their daily driver while providing even better drive-ability. So long as you're willing to give up 87 octane. 

_Modified by BuddyWh at 6:24 PM 6-10-2007_

A stock rev limit can be given if you prefer it, however, we raised the rev limit because some of our testers are running cams so we gave them some more head room to see what the cams would do on the top end.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
A stock rev limit can be given if you prefer it, however, we raised the rev limit because some of our testers are running cams so we gave them some more head room to see what the cams would do on the top end.









cams?!?!?! what cams?!?!?!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (jetbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetbug* »_quick question
will this work on a 2.5 2006 beetle?
thx

we will be releasing software for the 2.5L NB's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
we are rolling out the 2007 (tougher ECU) cars first then will work backwards.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (flynavyj)*

the numbers are to the wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_If you chip the car, don't expect any part of the drivetrain to be under warranty. The ECU is marked, isn't it? Or doesn't this one have the tamper-proof screws?

we do not remove the ECU or tamper it in any way. the ecu is flashed through the OBD2 port located at the bottom of the dash in the drivers footwell.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_
cams?!?!?! what cams?!?!?!









I said too much already








EDIT: those trying to PM me, I dont have a send button on the window so I can not reply to you







I am not sure why as I have used firefox and vortex for YEARS now. include your email in your PM so I can reply to you via email. thx.


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:58 AM 6-11-2007_


----------



## Sorglos (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software ([email protected])*

Any time frame for the 08 Rabbits?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (Sorglos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sorglos* »_Any time frame for the 08 Rabbits?

Are these the 170hp units? That will depend on model differences.


----------



## Sorglos (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software ([email protected])*

Correct the 170 hp model. 
Warranty being voided? From VW??? Its not a new topic.

If your scared wear a dress.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I said too much already











SPILL IT, SIR.















I don't know how I missed this, but I'm so in. I'm not sure if I'll wait until the warranty expires or not, but I'm in for sure at some point. GIAC was who I was holding out for anyway. This would be my first chip so a few questions:
-Are the programs adaptable to new mods (intake / exhaust / cams / etc), or do you have to return to the retailer for new programs?
-I don't think the question was answered earlier, but does the switcher come with the program or is it additional?
-If the car is returned to 87 programming, are there any indications that it was ever chipped in the ECU (not physically, but actually in the ECU's memory)?
-The "other" company mentions a significant improvement in drive-by-wire lag with their chip. Can we expect the same improvements with the GIAC chip? 
-Any details on the intake yet? 


_Modified by Slipstream at 3:17 PM 6-11-2007_


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

Most likely gonna go for this. Sucks that there are no programers in jersey


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

Actually i have a question also. Utronic speaks about the drive by wire lag feeling like its not even there anymore. Is there gonna be the same results with the DBW with this chip also?


----------



## thedriver (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_Actually i have a question also. Utronic speaks about the drive by wire lag feeling like its not even there anymore. Is there gonna be the same results with the DBW with this chip also?

ya i was wondering the too


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (Slipstream)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slipstream* »_

SPILL IT, SIR.















I don't know how I missed this, but I'm so in. I'm not sure if I'll wait until the warranty expires or not, but I'm in for sure at some point. GIAC was who I was holding out for anyway. This would be my first chip so a few questions:
-Are the programs adaptable to new mods (intake / exhaust / cams / etc), or do you have to return to the retailer for new programs?
-I don't think the question was answered earlier, but does the switcher come with the program or is it additional?
-If the car is returned to 87 programming, are there any indications that it was ever chipped in the ECU (not physically, but actually in the ECU's memory)?
-The "other" company mentions a significant improvement in drive-by-wire lag with their chip. Can we expect the same improvements with the GIAC chip? 
-Any details on the intake yet? 

_Modified by Slipstream at 3:17 PM 6-11-2007_

The Program is adaptable to simple mods like an intake or exhaust. Cam adjustability remains to be seen, though it will likely require a tweak of the file. 
The switcher is extra it does not come with the programs.
Currently, our software is compatible with all VW scan tools. IE not detectable in stock mode. 
We did increase throttle response on the performance files (reduced DBW lag)
As for the VF intake, they will post details about it when they are ready. The same goes for the cams


_Modified by [email protected] at 3:18 PM 6-11-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_Most likely gonna go for this. Sucks that there are no programers in jersey

RPM racing and Tyrolsport are about 40 miles from you in NY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The Program is adaptable to simple mods like an intake or exhaust. Cam adjustability remains to be seen, though it will likely require a tweak of the file. 
The switcher is extra it does not come with the programs.
Currently, our software is compatible with all VW scan tools. IE not detectable in stock mode. 
We did increase throttle response on the performance files (reduced DBW lag)
As for the VF intake, they will post details about it when they are ready. The same goes for the cams

_Modified by [email protected] at 3:18 PM 6-11-2007_


You are the man, thank you sir!


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (Slipstream)*

Austin, do you necessarily need the switcher? For example if I went with the 91 and stock program can I just toggle back and forth via flicks of the cruise control or some other stock confirmed by flashes of the CEL in the instrument cluster?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (the.ronin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.ronin* »_Austin, do you necessarily need the switcher? For example if I went with the 91 and stock program can I just toggle back and forth via flicks of the cruise control or some other stock confirmed by flashes of the CEL in the instrument cluster?

Some other companies use the cruise control stalk for program switching, we do not use that method. Currently, the only way to switch programs is the handheld. We also have a downloadable version on our site that can be used in conjunction with vag-com cable if you have one. That way will likely be enabled soon.


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software ([email protected])*

Whoa ... that would be pretty cool for the carPC geeks who have hooked their can bus up to their carPC ... switch on the fly via headunit. Sick.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (the.ronin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.ronin* »_Whoa ... that would be pretty cool for the carPC geeks who have hooked their can bus up to their carPC ... switch on the fly via headunit. Sick.

I have had friends datalog their car via carputer. Its pretty sweet.


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:14 PM 6-11-2007_


----------



## zonehawk (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software ([email protected])*

man tieing vagcom into this to allow switching between programs too; am i dreaming?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (zonehawk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zonehawk* »_man tieing vagcom into this to allow switching between programs too; am i dreaming?









http://giacusa.com/flashloader_handheld.php 
You tell us. Are you?


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software ([email protected])*

i cant wait to see some cams for the new rev limit. with the stock cams the dyno will look almost like a rain bow. makes 70hp at 6700 rpms lol


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (sl33pyb)*

Any chance for a free trial chip?








EDIT: 4th page ownage


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The switcher is extra it does not come with the programs.


How much is it? Can't seem to find that tidbit.


----------



## Maestor_Shake (May 10, 2004)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (dumbassmozart)*

sucks the handheld isn't included, although i thought it was with chips costing over 495 bucks.


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (BuddyWh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuddyWh* »_
GIAC's attempt to limit their liability in their warranty not-withstanding... I believe GIAC won't sell a product that in and of itself will damage a car. That would be self defeating to their business, IMO. 
Even so, maybe it's best for a few hardy soles to lead the way... my plan anyway. I've learned not to be an early adopter.
Lastly... it was not I who started the mischaracterization about VW voiding warranties for seat covers and tinting. My original point was that for a voiding to be valid there must be a causitive relationship established. something obviously impossible in the case of a tranny or engine. I can see the possibility of a causitive relationship with tinting and window lift, something you did not originaly say.

Certainly not a product that would, in and of itself, be damaging, no... but things a higher rev limiter and no top speed governor make abuse easier... Not that that's GIAC's fault or even their problem, that's the driver.
But the causitive relationship comes into play in the drivetrain... you have a higher rev limiter, no top speed, and you're changing the mapping of the ECU... Hypothetically, damage to the engine, transmission (and cat?) could be a result of such changes.
But GIAC makes a quality product. I don't think you could do better. Once again, I'm just talking about in general.
However, IIRC, they used to say their chips were for off-road use only... Don't know what their stance is now or if it's change in any way, though.


----------



## kmarriner (Jun 5, 2007)

Two things.
What is the price of the handheld flasher? I can't find the price on the site.
Can anyone please post a picture of where the handheld would plug in?
Thank You.
Now to save some cash and find a dealer near me.


_Modified by kmarriner at 1:33 AM 6-12-2007_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (Lewie94Passat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lewie94Passat* »_From looking at the graph, it looks like they hit WOT at different points, hence it looks like a lot more power downlow than stock. To me, it looks like with the chip they started WOT at 1500rpm, where as stock they started at 2200rpm, hence the TQ difference. When you run a dyno test, you get the wheels moving by starting off like you would normally drive in the first couple gears. Then you put it into 3rd, start the computer, and go WOT. If lets say they started both tests at 1000rpm, it would take forever till the car got some TQ to accelerate the wheels, but it would show us a better comparision in the 1500 to 2200 rpm range. Basically, they didn't go WOT at the same time, hence the difference in numbers. I don't think intake or software had anything to do with it. You may be examining the graph in much more detail than you need to. 
As far as people saying it's only getting 9 hp increase, that's only peak. Besides, if you want acceleration performance you want to look at torque gains through the powe band. It look like they gained a solid 15+ ft-lbs through half of the graph, which is what you'll definitely notice on your butt dyno. Remember kids, HP = Torque*RPM/5252. That's usually why, at 5252 rpms, the torque and hp curves cross. If torque is increased so is HP. You only drive in peak HP for a split second, all the other time your in the torque band. The best thing to do it to keep your car if your racing is in this powerband. Another way to look at it is, where your torque is the highest, is usually where your going to be accelerating fastest, since that's where the engine is trying hardest to spin those tires. 

_Modified by Lewie94Passat at 11:02 PM 6-10-2007_

the truth


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (mujjuman)*















for GIAC!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (kmarriner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kmarriner* »_Two things.
What is the price of the handheld flasher? I can't find the price on the site.
Can anyone please post a picture of where the handheld would plug in?
Thank You.
Now to save some cash and find a dealer near me.

_Modified by kmarriner at 1:33 AM 6-12-2007_

MSRP of the handheld is $150.00
As previously noted, the downloadable version will be available on future versions of the software for those who have a vag-com cable.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (BuddyWh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuddyWh* »_One other question... 
Simply put... does this program interfere with ability to pass an emissions inspection?

This would not interfere with emissions inspections as long as you have hardware that will pass emissions.


----------



## kmarriner (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
MSRP of the handheld is $150.00
As previously noted, the downloadable version will be available on future versions of the software for those who have a vag-com cable.

Thank you. But the hand held will work with this new software? I'd prefer not to get the downlaodable one as I don't feel like bothering with windows.


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (kmarriner)*

Are the hendhelds the same across platforms? Specifically would a 2.0T handheld work for the 2.5L application?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (the.ronin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.ronin* »_Are the hendhelds the same across platforms? Specifically would a 2.0T handheld work for the 2.5L application?

yes. unless you have a handheld for a Bentley CGT or a flying spur. those ones are specific.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (kmarriner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kmarriner* »_
Thank you. But the hand held will work with this new software? I'd prefer not to get the downlaodable one as I don't feel like bothering with windows.

yes of course. i love the handheld for my stg 3 S4. one button = XR =


----------



## kmarriner (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
yes of course. i love the handheld for my stg 3 S4. one button = XR =









Thank you, now I just need to get cash and find a dealer near me.


----------



## t3t41.8tgti (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
yes of course. i love the handheld for my stg 3 S4. one button = XR =








 my favorite is to start a race in stock mode and in the middle flip it to pump mode. Now what other software can do that?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (t3t41.8tgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *t3t41.8tgti* »_ my favorite is to start a race in stock mode and in the middle flip it to pump mode. Now what other software can do that?

Shhh, now you know we're not supposed to tell people that they can do that






















Personally I prefer the valet to race gas jump















As for the 2.5L flash, the change this makes is even larger than what the graph makes it appear to be, and the valet mode is great for a good laugh!


----------



## GtiGirl (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Well I took the plunge today and had the software installed. As soon as I got behind the wheel and took it for the first test drive, I noticed a significant gain in hp. The gain is very noticeable and will definitely put a smile on your face. 
The first thing I noticed was the lack of DBW lag and amazing throttle response. 
I also tested out the Valet mode (Golf Cart) and boy was I surprised. We were able to get it up to 20mph.


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
yes. unless you have a handheld for a Bentley CGT ...

For real??? You mean then I gotta spend another $100??? Dude that blows.


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (the.ronin)*

Local shop has this Giac program, but im going to wait to see if any motors explode because of this 6700rpm limiter... seems crazy high from the stock 5800.
Is there an option to keep the stock limiter?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_
Is there an option to keep the stock limiter?


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
A stock rev limit can be given if you prefer it, however, we raised the rev limit because some of our testers are running cams so we gave them some more head room to see what the cams would do on the top end.


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

For daily tooling around...I can't see why you'd rev higher than 5000.....the car is screaming at 5K.....to go any higher you really have to push the hell out of it. I hit 5k maybe 3X and felt like I was abusing the car. lol

I'd take the higher rev limit just to have it, but wouldn't ever use it. I'd have to be deaf to get any where near 6k.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (digitaltim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitaltim* »_For daily tooling around...I can't see why you'd rev higher than 5000.....the car is screaming at 5K.....to go any higher you really have to push the hell out of it. I hit 5k maybe 3X and felt like I was abusing the car. lol

I'd take the higher rev limit just to have it, but wouldn't ever use it. I'd have to be deaf to get any where near 6k.

Werd. I don't think I've ever even SEEN the rev limiter but maybe one time (by accident).


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Slipstream)*

Austin,
What is the limiting factor in the engine? is it strong enough to take to 6700rpms? 
If you latter come out with cams, will you reflash the chip for this or would I have to pay for cams and the new program or would I get an upgrade for free (or included in the cams pricing)
Is there a CAI especific program you can do? or does the software adjust enough to get the full gains?
Group buy for the Vortex?
Thanks and congrats on getting this out!!!!!


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_
Group buy for the Vortex?

Sounds like a good idea to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*

i'd like to thank GIAC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thank you GIAC!!!!!!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (ahson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahson* »_Guys, am I expecting too much or what? The chip itself gives +9hp only........

for NA engines, that is great.








i see that your last car was a 1.8T... depending on the year, you got +20hp or something with a chip. turbo cars generally get more power via aggressive programming vs NA cars.
btw, the peak hp is 9hp, but the gains are throughout the rpm band, and thats what counts. same thing with the torque... peak is 21lbft, but the fact that the gains are all over the rev band is what makes this chip great.


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

That's right. I do agree that I was expecting way too much in the beginning. 
True that the torque and the power are all over the curve with the chip. 

_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
for NA engines, that is great.








i see that your last car was a 1.8T... depending on the year, you got +20hp or something with a chip. turbo cars generally get more power via aggressive programming vs NA cars.
btw, the peak hp is 9hp, but the gains are throughout the rpm band, and thats what counts. same thing with the torque... peak is 21lbft, but the fact that the gains are all over the rev band is what makes this chip great.


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (ahson)*

One last question , So if i go back to "stock" mode on the handheld. Will the dealers be able to detect the Chipped program before?


----------



## TeamTHP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: (ahson)*

This is great. I will probably be going to have mine installed next week.
Do you have any numbers on the 100 oct. program? Is it going to be safe to run 100 oct with all the factory sensors/cat? Also is it going to be ok for me to run 112?
And does the '91/93' program help with CAI.. aka lower the chance of throwing a CEL?
Thanks guys!


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (TeamTHP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TeamTHP* »_
Do you have any numbers on the 100 oct. program? Is it going to be safe to run 100 oct with all the factory sensors/cat? Also is it going to be ok for me to run 112?


just don't run leaded and you won't hurt any sensors


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (TeamTHP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TeamTHP* »_This is great. I will probably be going to have mine installed next week.
Do you have any numbers on the 100 oct. program? Is it going to be safe to run 100 oct with all the factory sensors/cat? Also is it going to be ok for me to run 112?
And does the '91/93' program help with CAI.. aka lower the chance of throwing a CEL?
Thanks guys!

The 100 oct is fine w/ factory sensors/cat as long as its unleaded... We stock 100 / 104oct. unleaded and thus it won't foul the cats/O2 sensors, etc..
As for 112, there really isn't any reason to run that high on a motor like this, if you run "too high" of an octane, you will actually wind up making LESS power.... Also, I don't know of a 112oct. thats unleaded


----------



## TeamTHP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thanks guys


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_Austin,
What is the limiting factor in the engine? is it strong enough to take to 6700rpms? 
If you latter come out with cams, will you reflash the chip for this or would I have to pay for cams and the new program or would I get an upgrade for free (or included in the cams pricing)
Is there a CAI especific program you can do? or does the software adjust enough to get the full gains?
Group buy for the Vortex?
Thanks and congrats on getting this out!!!!!


Your answer to question # 1:






























we couldn't break it.... If you can make your speedo look like that well.... do not tell us about it and DO NOT post it on the forums.








For a cam program, you would likely get the value of your basic chip to count toward the cost of the cam chip. For example: cam chip=495; basic chip=395; 495-395=100 which would be the cost to upgrade. 
We did not need a specific file for the cold air intake we tested. I cannot say the same for any of the short rams on the market as we have not tested how turbulent the air is when it passes through the maf housing. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yeay for page 5


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

i have gotten a few emails about this so i figured i would post it here. 
All files for the Tiptronic 2.5L cars will have a stock rev limiter but will still have the speed limiter removed.


----------



## husm (Sep 4, 2006)

is there any way to still raise the rev limiter on the tiptronic models? or will the transmission not function even if you put it in +/- mode


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

FYI to those considering multiple programs, the downloadable switcher is compatible will all 2.5L software. *You will need to have a Vag-Com cable to use this feature* Here is a little tutorial on how to download and use it.
*Go to http://www.GIACUSA.com and mouse over Products=>Flashloader=>Switching Options and click on that.* 









*You will then be directed to the page pictured below. Click on the "Download Now" button below the image of the flashloader.*










*After saving and downloading the file, follow the steps to install the switcher program. 
Once you have installed the program, connect your vag-com cable to the OBD2 port and to your computer then open the switching program. Make sure that you ignition is set to the on position but that the engine is off. 
Before switching programs, press the read button to see what program is currently active in the ECU. You can see in this picture I am set in "stock" mode right now. *










*Press the button consistent to the program you wish to switch into. NOTE: you must have purchased the program for the button to be active. In this case I want to switch into "Pump" performance mode. After selecting cycle the ignition off and then on again. If you would like to check to verify that the program did in fact switch, press the read button again and it will show that you have switched from stock to pump mode.*









It might seem kind of simple but I figured I would help clarify anyways.








And before anyone asks.... the boost controller will not work on this car


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (husm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *husm* »_is there any way to still raise the rev limiter on the tiptronic models? or will the transmission not function even if you put it in +/- mode

The TCU has a limiter in it as well. even if we did raise the limiter, the TCU would not allow it unless we modded that too.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i have gotten a few emails about this so i figured i would post it here. 
All files for the Tiptronic 2.5L cars will have a stock rev limiter but will still have the speed limiter removed. 

how come?








[EDIT]

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The TCU has a limiter in it as well. even if we did raise the limiter, the TCU would not allow it unless we modded that too. 

oh, is this why?


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

too cool ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWCanuck (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (digitaltim)*

Austin, 
I checked your website and you have dealers in Canada, but do you have any east of Quebec? Or any in Maine? I'm in Halifax, Nova Scotia and looking for your closest dealer. By the way great product and do you have any Canadian prices for this new chip? Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









Tell Jarod to put his seat belt on







or who ever might have been driving....
And how could you go that fast and have your hood open!?!?!?!?





















































































As for stock limiter on Tiptronic models, its really fine for the engine to be shifting where it does, and it keeps the TCU happy too!


----------



## Lewie94Passat (Jul 26, 2004)

it's called a dyno high speed run


----------



## zonehawk (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (Lewie94Passat)*

he was being sarcastic.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (zonehawk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zonehawk* »_he was being sarcastic.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

^^^ lol


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

All I need now are a pair of wings.....


----------



## Maestor_Shake (May 10, 2004)

*Re: (Uberbunni)*

Chip, Intake, Exhaust, Cams, Headers, Oh My!
here's looking forward to the future tuning of 2.5's


----------



## Lewie94Passat (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (zonehawk)*

shoot, time to go to bed

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Maestor_Shake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maestor_Shake* »_Chip, Intake, Exhaust, Cams, Headers, Oh My!
here's looking forward to the future tuning of 2.5's
















chip- working on it
intake-check
exhaust- check
cams- maybe
headers-maybe
heck looks like im on a good start.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

What about the group buy? come on, thow out the group buy so we can ALL get this.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_What about the group buy? come on, thow out the group buy so we can ALL get this.























Group buy would be difficult due to all the GIAC dealers nationwide http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Pricing is extremely reasonable for the amount of gain!!!


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

How about i come up there and get a vortex discount( i.e buy 1 program get one free)?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackhawk 76* »_
chip- working on it
intake-check
exhaust- check
cams- maybe
headers-maybe
heck looks like im on a good start.

same here lol...i should be getting chipped in a week or two


----------



## derek_k (Feb 18, 2007)

1) How long does it take to flash? (trying to get a reasonable labour charge from the dealer)
2) In theory, what might we expect from fuel economy with this new software? (if any change at all)
3) Can someone confirm that the signifant difference on the dyno from ~1900-2250 RPM between GIAC and stock cars is due to WOT being applied at different times?

TIA!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (derek_k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derek_k* »_1) How long does it take to flash? (trying to get a reasonable labour charge from the dealer)
2) In theory, what might we expect from fuel economy with this new software? (if any change at all)
3) Can someone confirm that the signifant difference on the dyno from ~1900-2250 RPM between GIAC and stock cars is due to WOT being applied at different times?

TIA!

1) Flash itself takes about 22-24 minutes, all said and done within 40 minutes or so
2) Fuel economy will stay the same or slightly better depending on driving style
3) You will notice a difference in power by 2200RPM between stock and chipped!!


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

What about the dyno graph above 5700 to 6700 of the new red line? This was already asked but not answered. What hp is the engine making up there.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_What about the dyno graph above 5700 to 6700 of the new red line? This was already asked but not answered. What hp is the engine making up there.

We did not test it up there as power was falling off quite readily. As previously noted, the redline was raised for cam testing, that extra portion of the powerband does not have to be used even though you have access to it. Not to mention, raising the rev limiter will help in drag racing because you dont have to worry about banging off the rev limiter.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Are the cams going to be ready soon, like 2-4 months or 6-12 or still to early?
I would love to get both things done at the same time, as I am looking to get to 200whp with this engine, I would be happy with that.


----------



## TeamTHP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So we will also be paying for 1/hr labor to have the local company install it!?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (TeamTHP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TeamTHP* »_So we will also be paying for 1/hr labor to have the local company install it!?

That is up to the dealer but generally yes. I know I dont work here for free








Happy Friday everyone! who is setup to get chipped this weekend?


----------



## TeamTHP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

...Hum... I need to go into a new buissness..


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I know I dont work here for free










I know the $400 consumers pay for just the software is probably more than the wholesale price.







;-p
Are labor charges like those extra dealer charges? 
just kidding.......no one is twisting our arms. Have to pay to play. ;-( 
I wish I had the $ to lay down. Program + handheld flasher + labor.....ought to be well in to the $600 range.


----------



## TeamTHP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: (digitaltim)*

Yep but your right... Still good bang for the buck..


----------



## husm (Sep 4, 2006)

Going to be getting chipped at Autodreamz next week and might be doing some exhaust work. If that happens ill be putting up videos if i can find a camera


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

id love to get chipped, i called AWE the day this thread started and they havent returned my phone call. austin....give em a call and tell em to call people back if they wanna be a GIAC dealer! hehe.


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (husm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *husm* »_Going to be getting chipped at Autodreamz next week and might be doing some exhaust work. If that happens ill be putting up videos if i can find a camera

do you know much theyre gona charge? i think im gona do it there either next week or the following ...and btw i already got the carbonio intake and tt exhaust


----------



## TeamTHP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*

Well labor should be no more than $100... even if they round up to 1hr labor time.. they shouldnt charge more than $95 an hour... but lets all hope for less.


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (TeamTHP)*

ouch, I just added everything up, 475 for program, 200 for handheld, 60 for stock program, 85 for work. + taxes =(


----------



## TeamTHP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

$475 for program! You mean the independant companies are marking it up from MSRP!?


----------



## TeamTHP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

Too bad we don't own a Domestic... they get handheld tuners.... that you get to repeatedly tune yourself


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (TeamTHP)*

damn, i hate bills. if it werent for bills, i would get this right now.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (TeamTHP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TeamTHP* »_$475 for program! You mean the independant companies are marking it up from MSRP!?

I hope not.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (TeamTHP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TeamTHP* »_$475 for program! You mean the independant companies are marking it up from MSRP!?

He's in CANADA, thus its in CAD not USD


----------



## TeamTHP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Ahhhh nice... that makes a bit more sence.
On a side note... isnt it nuts how close the USD is getting to the Canadian....


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (TeamTHP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TeamTHP* »_Ahhhh nice... that makes a bit more sence.
On a side note... isnt it nuts how close the USD is getting to the Canadian....









Yea man the exchange rate sucks. I was just in Montreal last weekend for forumla one and it was 1.04 for one american dollar. A few years ago it was up to like 1.65 for one dollar.
Back to the topic. I cant wait to get this done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## husm (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2pointfive* »_do you know much theyre gona charge? i think im gona do it there either next week or the following ...and btw i already got the carbonio intake and tt exhaust

they said 395 for the chip not sure if that included labor or not but for the exhaust he said price of muffler+ 90 in labor which is pretty reasonable


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

so for the 91/93 prog with the handheld switcher ( cause it's a must for everyone) it's $550 for the basic setup. Don't get me wrong GIAC I love your stuff but $550 whoa!


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (vr_vento95)*

its more like $650.you forgot labor...and prob more for taxes


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

basic setup would be just the 91/93 octane program loaded. no handheld loader.
i am getting this done tomorrow for $450-ish with labor and taxes.


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

Can you guys recommend somewhere where I can get this around New Jersey? AWE Tuning right over the border would be fine, but if there's any other reputable places closer, that'd be great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaner05jetta* »_Can you guys recommend somewhere where I can get this around New Jersey? AWE Tuning right over the border would be fine, but if there's any other reputable places closer, that'd be great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Your closest would either be AWE just north of Philly or Tyrolsport in Queens


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

That's fine then, thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_id love to get chipped, i called AWE the day this thread started and they havent returned my phone call. austin....give em a call and tell em to call people back if they wanna be a GIAC dealer! hehe.

Hi Travis,
Did you ever get ahold of AWE?
If not, shoot them an email as well, so that when I call them I can have them pull it up. They get a lot of calls a day, an email would be easier to recall.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Hi Travis,
Did you ever get ahold of AWE?
If not, shoot them an email as well, so that when I call them I can have them pull it up. They get a lot of calls a day, an email would be easier to recall. 

no, they still never called back. i left them a message on the weekend (2 sundays ago).
doesnt matter though, induktion stepped up as soon as i posted they didnt call me back and we set up an appointment. the car was done this morning.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
no, they still never called back. i left them a message on the weekend (2 sundays ago).
doesnt matter though, induktion stepped up as soon as i posted they didnt call me back and we set up an appointment. the car was done this morning.

WELL? impressions?


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (travis3265)*

so?? What's your opinion? How's it feel?

Do you have an intake on to compare it with?


----------



## ranciso (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

so, by not raise the rev limiter on the tiptronic affect the gains?


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
WELL? impressions?

its really hot and humid today, so when i drove it back (all highway) i didnt really get to do too much spirited driving.
i could feel a big difference right away. the power is available now in the higher revs and its just overall torquier throughout. 
i havent been able to get out and really drive it the way i like though, but its definitely worth the money.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (ranciso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ranciso* »_so, by not raise the rev limiter on the tiptronic affect the gains? 

With stock cams its really not an issue as power falls off by redline anyways so most manual drivers will be shifting at that point even if they can go further.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey i have a question. By raising the limiter to 6700 would you recomend shifting this high with the chip or just continue to shift where i normally would while "racing"?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_Hey i have a question. By raising the limiter to 6700 would you recomend shifting this high with the chip or just continue to shift where i normally would while "racing"? 

its up to you. you want to consider your powerband and try to stay in the "meaty" portion, if you have a great deal more power on tap by shifting, do it. There is no sense in hanging out at the top of the rev range just because you can. If the car is running out of steam, shift back into your power.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Works for me. Thanks for the quick reply


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

Got a question. Was this chip tuned for a car with a CAI, an exhaust, both, neither, or what. Just wondering if more power could be had because of better air flow for cars with the above mods.


----------



## ranciso (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

gettin chipped friday I also ordered the carbrino intake however it's on back order so I'll have to wait for that mid july.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackhawk 76* »_Got a question. Was this chip tuned for a car with a CAI, an exhaust, both, neither, or what. Just wondering if more power could be had because of better air flow for cars with the above mods.

It was tuned for a stock car, no mods. We just put the intake on and it made power. Like stock, there is a bit of timing correction left in the map and if the hardware additions will allow for more timing the ECU will add.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

OK thanks.


----------



## Giuliano1711 (Jul 15, 2005)

Does running 93oct give better performance than 91? The highest we have here is 91, apart from petro canada which offers a 94oct.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
It was tuned for a stock car, no mods. We just put the intake on and it made power. Like stock, there is a bit of timing correction left in the map and if the hardware additions will allow for more timing the ECU will add. 


thats great!


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

when are the files for the 06 ECU's going to be out?


----------



## ranciso (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*

I'm pretty bummed, i took the day off work Friday and drove 4 hrs to get my car (2006 Jetta 2.5L tiptronic) chipped and found out that there is no software for my ecu







Hopefully it comes out soon. I've got a few mods lined up so that should help pass the time.


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (ranciso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ranciso* »_I'm pretty bummed, i took the day off work Friday and drove 4 hrs to get my car (2006 Jetta 2.5L tiptronic) chipped and found out that there is no software for my ecu







Hopefully it comes out soon. I've got a few mods lined up so that should help pass the time. 

samething happened to me, but i only drove 1hour


----------



## husm (Sep 4, 2006)

same thing happened with me too. drove to autodreams to get my chip and exhaust done. no file. i came back 3 days later and got my exhaust done which sounds great, still waiting patiently on the chip


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*

ok, so what year is the programming out for?


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

they said only 07


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2pointfive* »_they said only 07

That is what we rolled out first. There are alot of ECUs for the 2.5L cars and we are getting them done as fast as we can. I am sorry we couldnt get them out fast enough but we are happy to hear that you guys want this stuff. All of you who tried to get software this weekend and could not, please PM me your ECU part numbers. Also, if you have a vagcom or know someone who does you can use that to get your ECU part number. PM me with your ECU part number before you go into get chipped and I will let you know if we have the software for your specific ECU. 



_Modified by [email protected] at 9:55 AM 6-25-2007_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ok thanks


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
That is what we rolled out first. There are alot of ECUs for the 2.5L cars and we are getting them done as fast as we can. I am sorry we couldnt get them out fast enough but we are happy to hear that you guys want this stuff. All of you who tried to get software this weekend and could not, please PM me your ECU part numbers. Also, if you have a vagcom or know someone who does you can use that to get your ECU part number. PM me with your ECU part number before you go into get chipped and I will let you know if we have the software for your specific ECU. 
_Modified by [email protected] at 9:55 AM 6-25-2007_

hmm i dont remember what ECU my car had, but the guy at autodreamz said like 3 people came with the same one so maybe HUSM and i have the same one. When do you guys think youl have all the files for 06 ECU's? im not good with holding on to money and not spending and im dying to waste it already lol


----------



## husm (Sep 4, 2006)

ya greg knows exactly who i am lol, i called him like everyday asking if the file came in last week. hey jetta2point5, why dont you join sflmkv.com. we have meets all the time and are always looking for more to join


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2pointfive* »_
hmm i dont remember what ECU my car had, but the guy at autodreamz said like 3 people came with the same one so maybe HUSM and i have the same one. When do you guys think youl have all the files for 06 ECU's? im not good with holding on to money and not spending and im dying to waste it already lol

The guys at Autodreamz have been great in helping us read out the ECUs. We just finished up the ABD Jetta which was an early build 2006 car and had a MK4 part numbered ECU in it. We now have a file for that. The part number is 06A906032QE. You might call them and see if that is the one they need. We will be releasing 06A906032QC at the same time. Next up on the list will be 07K906032AQ. I hope that helps!
We are trying to get them all done for Waterfest so that we can flash all of you







We will have dealers flashing there and there will be specials










_Modified by [email protected] at 11:12 AM 6-27-2007_


----------



## ranciso (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected]C)*

Thanks for keeping us updated. I'll be eagerly awaiting the release of 07K906032AQ


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
...We are trying to get them all done for Waterfest so that we can flash all of you







We will have dealers flashing there and *there will be specials*









_Modified by [email protected] at 11:12 AM 6-27-2007_

What kind of specials? Or can you not tell us yet.


----------



## husm (Sep 4, 2006)

just got off the phone with autodreams. tomorow im gonna drop off my car to test it with them. itll take around 2 hours but i will be getting all the programs and flashloader. AUTODREAMS FTMFW.


_Modified by husm at 8:37 AM 6-29-2007_


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (husm)*

All of them for 400? wtf I can't even get 91-93 and stock for that much.


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (husm)*

alright when is the next meet? ill see if i can make it
and does that mean that the file is going to be out by saturday?


----------



## husm (Sep 4, 2006)

there was a bbq last sunday. and there is gonna be a meet friday at 8pm at euro auto tuning. i cant make it though because of work


----------



## husm (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_All of them for 400? wtf I can't even get 91-93 and stock for that much.

they are giving me a deal because they are testing all the files on my car first. i still have to pay for the flashloader though but i dont mind it.


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (husm)*

husm, what other mods do you have on your car?
and friday at 8...i can prolly make it, but i proly wont know anyone there
and is the file going to be out for everyone else by saturday?


_Modified by jetta2pointfive at 3:45 PM 6-27-2007_


----------



## husm (Sep 4, 2006)

it should be ready right after my car is done testing. ill ask him when its done tomorrow. right now i just have my custom magnaflow exhaust that i got done last week. no resonator, both mufflers deleted and put 1 magnaflow muffler in place. it sounds really good. im just waiting on euro auto tuning to order the carbonio intake right now. and dont worry about not knowing anybody. last sunday was my first meet and it was the sh.t. alot of really cool guys in that club.


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (husm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *husm* »_it should be ready right after my car is done testing. ill ask him when its done tomorrow. right now i just have my custom magnaflow exhaust that i got done last week. no resonator, both mufflers deleted and put 1 magnaflow muffler in place. it sounds really good. im just waiting on euro auto tuning to order the carbonio intake right now. and dont worry about not knowing anybody. last sunday was my first meet and it was the sh.t. alot of really cool guys in that club. 

oooh alright, is your car stick or auto?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

Here is a list of the current ECUs we have available. If you have someone local with a vagcom that is an easy way to tell which ECU you have, but as far as we can tell, we have completed all of the Golf (Rabbit) and Jetta ECUs for the North America (US, Canada, Mexico). If anyone finds otherwise, please let us know asap so we can make a file 
07K906032AQ
07K906032AR
07K906032R
07K906032T
07K906032Q
07K906032AN
07K906032L
07K906032AP
07K906032M
07K906032S
07K906032AQ
07K906032N
06A906032QE
06A906032QC
We are now starting on the Beetle ECUs. If you have a Beetle and are interested in getting the software please let me know which model year you have and we will do them first http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ranciso (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

AWESOME!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (ranciso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ranciso* »_AWESOME!









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

_*running off to check ECU number*_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

Also, for those who want switching but do not want to purchase the flashloader handheld and do not have a vag-com, I got one of those "Ebay" cables and successfully switched programs with it. I believe it was 13 dollars shipped or something. This is the cable I used, if you dont have a serial port I think the USB ones are a bit more. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
It will ask you if you are using a rosstech cable. click NO. it will then allow you enter the port number. For my serial port i selected COM1 and it worked. I am sure different computers will be different.


















_Modified by [email protected] at 10:43 AM 6-29-2007_


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:46 AM 6-29-2007_


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

That's a great news. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Are you sure you don't want to make more money through handhelds?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_Are you sure you don't want to make more money through handhelds?









Just trying to make everyone happy








The convenience of the handheld is well worth the money imho but we do not want to force people to buy it to have stock mode. 
Looks like a few people on this thread got flashed today, I will let the guilty parties speak up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 1:17 PM 6-29-2007_


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

This doesn't take the place of a handheld... can you see pulling out a laptop to put it in valet mode?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (BuddyWh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuddyWh* »_This doesn't take the place of a handheld... can you see pulling out a laptop to put it in valet mode? 

Very true, but for those that will not need to switch often, perhaps back to stock mode every once in awhile it will suffice. The valet might look at you funny if you do that.


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Very true. Now I do want to chip my car more because I don't get force to buy that handheld thingy when I need to switch back to the stock mode.


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Just trying to make everyone happy








The convenience of the handheld is well worth the money imho but we do not want to force people to buy it to have stock mode. 
Looks like a few people on this thread got flashed today, I will let the guilty parties speak up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by [email protected] at 1:17 PM 6-29-2007_


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Very true, but for those that will not need to switch often, perhaps back to stock mode every once in awhile it will suffice. The valet might look at you funny if you do that. 

That's exactly my demographic. I'll look up these "ebay" cables and see if I feel more inclined to buy the program.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_
That's exactly my demographic. I'll look up these "ebay" cables and see if I feel more inclined to buy the program.

you DO NOT need a CAN adapter just to switch BTW, a K-Line adapter will suffice.


----------



## ranciso (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I am one of the guilty parties getting flashed today. I have a 2006 2.5L jetta w/ tiptronic. I definitely feel the difference in torque especially while in manual mode or sports mode. This was first major mod. I went with the handheld program switcher and the stock & pump file. I'm waiting for my carbino intake and my koni fsd's and eibach springs. I've got some pics of my car as it looks now: http://picasaweb.google.com/ranciso/MKV25LPhotos


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (ranciso)*

Are you going to install the Carbonio cai with out the air restricting plate / ring? 
Futrell created it to avoid cells and I'm curious to see if the Giac chip will allow the ecu to compensate enough without the restriction of the added plate.


----------



## ranciso (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (digitaltim)*

I'm not sure how to answer that. I defo want to avoid cels but if the chip can compensate..... I guess I'm looking to GIAC on this answer to this one.


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
... The valet might look at you funny if you do that. 

You mean as you hand him the valet key... that won't open the gove box or trunk?


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

got chipped today


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*

You guys (GIAC) had my fiancee's black Jetta last week at your shop for the software, much improved and top notch programming as always!


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i have a question...now that i have the GIAC chip is it safe for me to take out the restrictor plate or w/e on the carbonio CAI intake?
...and another question after intake exhaust chip and mount theres nothing else really out for the 2.5 (performance wise) right?


_Modified by jetta2pointfive at 8:17 AM 7-1-2007_


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

hey 2.5...i bet you can, you'd probably have to ask the guys at carbonio about it though, they might have better answers for you. I do believe however that the restrictor plate was there to get around factory programming limitations of the PCU...so best of luck.


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (flynavyj)*

thanks for your help


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*

getting soooo excited to hear the news


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2pointfive* »_i have a question...now that i have the GIAC chip is it safe for me to take out the restrictor plate or w/e on the carbonio CAI intake?
...and another question after intake exhaust chip and mount theres nothing else really out for the 2.5 (performance wise) right?

_Modified by jetta2pointfive at 8:17 AM 7-1-2007_

I dont have any experience with the carbonio intake as we do not work with them. Do you know what CEL it throws without the restrictor plate?


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

Austin will you be having any specials for this programming at Dubwars this year?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NaKoRuRu* »_Austin will you be having any specials for this programming at Dubwars this year?

We do not flash at the shows, rather our dealers do so you might contact some of the local dealers and see if they will be having something. I am not sure if we have any dealers going to dubwars this year. There will be some at Dubfest I believe.


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We do not flash at the shows, rather our dealers do so you might contact some of the local dealers and see if they will be having something. I am not sure if we have any dealers going to dubwars this year. There will be some at Dubfest I believe.

Thanks for the quick reply. I will be making both shows so hopefully somebody will be able to play with my bunny


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I dont have any experience with the carbonio intake as we do not work with them. Do you know what CEL it throws without the restrictor plate? 

no idea...


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

wouldn't it be the same code the vwpartsmtl intake was throwing? Thats findable through a search


----------



## thug4life (Jun 29, 2007)

ok...im planning on getting it chipped and thats just about all i am aloud to do to the car...what is the differance on 0-60 times with it chipped? i heard some where it would be a full 1 second reduction...is this true?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (thug4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thug4life* »_ok...im planning on getting it chipped and thats just about all i am aloud to do to the car...what is the differance on 0-60 times with it chipped? i heard some where it would be a full 1 second reduction...is this true?

I know personally we have not tested it. Perhaps someone who ran baselines at the track before and after getting the chip in similar conditions will know in the future. 
"Someone" always has a tendency of starting nasty rumors, lets just keep it to what we know.








Everyone be safe for the 4th.
EDIT: yeay for page 8


----------



## thug4life (Jun 29, 2007)

doess anyone know the exact reduction on their 0-60times?


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (thug4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thug4life* »_i heard some where it would be a full 1 second reduction...is this true?

It is quite possible. Now you would not have to shift to third gear, due of higher rev. limit. So you can get those last 4-6mph in second gear that you could not get before, because of rev. limiter. Shifting IMHO is where you loose most of the time, although I don't have chip and never tried my car on the track.
EDIT:
Any specials on chip @ Waterfest?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (crawl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crawl* »_Any specials on chip @ Waterfest?

We certainly will be having GIAC chip specials at Waterfest!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Come stop by the booth for more information!!


----------



## Maestor_Shake (May 10, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

awesome! i might come down sunday just to get chipped. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We certainly will be having GIAC chip specials at Waterfest!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Come stop by the booth for more information!!


ohhhhh nice


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Screw lnt with their cai, im gettin chipped at waterfest


----------



## kmarriner (Jun 5, 2007)

Depending on if I can get the cash I am thinking about getting chipped at waterfest also.


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We certainly will be having GIAC chip specials at Waterfest!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Come stop by the booth for more information!!

How much are we looking at?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We certainly will be having GIAC chip specials at Waterfest!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Come stop by the booth for more information!!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (jetbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetbug* »_quick question
will this work on a 2.5 2006 beetle?
thx

*FYI* for the New Beetle 2.5L guys. You get love too! We have completed all of the ECUs we are aware of for the 2.5L NB's. They will be on special at Waterfest as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ECU Part Number List:
07K906032AA
07K906032AB
07K906032AC
07K906032AD
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software ([email protected])*

I can't wait, I'm going to make my appointment tomorrow to get this done, I can't wait, I can't wait, I can't wait, I can't wait, I can't wait, I can't wait, but I have to


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (GTrabbIt)*

Well, now that mine has been adapting for the last 250 miles, the differance is now REALLY clear! much better bottom end and mid range


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (mikes96GTI)*

Anyone have this chip with cams yet? I wanna know what kinda power diffrence can be made with a good set of cams on the car with this chip


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (MattWayMK5)*

my understanding is with chip, intake and exhaust, the gains are huge, and the cams are even better. My source is reliable, but I can't say much more. Too bad my fiancee's car is leased...................


----------



## familyguy (Jul 11, 2005)

what cams are out for our car?


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (familyguy)*

Im not aware of any but i heard talk or cars being worked on with them for this chip which is why they raised the limiter so get more power top end with cams


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (GTrabbIt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTrabbIt* »_I can't wait, I'm going to make my appointment tomorrow to get this done, I can't wait, I can't wait, I can't wait, I can't wait, I can't wait, I can't wait, but I have to















Friday at 5pm














I'm so excited


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (GTrabbIt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTrabbIt* »_Quote, originally posted by GTrabbIt »
I can't wait, I'm going to make my appointment tomorrow to get this done, I can't wait, I can't wait, I can't wait, I can't wait, I can't wait, I can't wait, but I have to.....
Friday at 5pm I'm so excited














I'm so excited
















Got it!! Love it!! But of course, as soon as I get on the highway (speed limit 75) bumper to bumper traffic







Going to go play today


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (GTrabbIt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTrabbIt* »_Got it!! Love it!! But of course, as soon as I get on the highway (speed limit 75) bumper to bumper traffic







Going to go play today









Would APPRECIATE A NICE REVIEW!!!


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (Uberbunni)*

alrighty, I got to play a little yesterday, with just the chip work, running 91 octane, it's really hard to notice the difference, however it does feel sportier, and where I can feel it the most is in 2nd gear after hitting a corner and accelerating out of the turn ~ definite power increase. Other than that it feels strong, but it's not like a different car or anything....I'd still need to race side by side with my car (the rabbit is my wife's) to see the difference, bone stock it beats my '99 Honda Accord 2dr 5 spd w/intake and exhaust just barely in a light to light drag, by third gear the rabbit is ahead by about half a car, I'll race again and see if that increases!


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (GTrabbIt)*

oh, and it raises the rev limiter for the engine, but the A/T still shifts at 5700 rpm no matter what, but judging from the power curve, you don't need anything more


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (GTrabbIt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTrabbIt* »_oh, and it raises the rev limiter for the engine, but the A/T still shifts at 5700 rpm no matter what, but judging from the power curve, you don't need anything more

The automatic files keep stock rev limiter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Maestor_Shake (May 10, 2004)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software ([email protected])*

how do i go about getting chipped by you guys at waterfest? walk up or do i need to schedule it?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (Maestor_Shake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maestor_Shake* »_how do i go about getting chipped by you guys at waterfest? walk up or do i need to schedule it?









Walk up to the booth (we'll be there at the crack of dawn both days!) and set up a time then, depending on when you come by we may or may not have a short wait list, the earlier the better, but we will have the ability to be flashing 3+ cars at one time!
When you come to the booth we will give you a pass that allows you to drive your vehicle into the show, and into our marked flashing spots (directly behind our booth), park your car here, give us your keys, and come back in about 25 minutes when its done!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software ([email protected])*

What kinda price are we lookin at for waterfest?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_What kinda price are we lookin at for waterfest?

Final pricing hasn't been announced yet, but expect around 10% off and free install...
Also look for a large post from us tomorrow regarding ALL of our Waterfest specials (Including EvoMS, VF Engineering, GIAC, Induktion's own Product line up, as well as others!!!!)


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sounds good to me


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Final pricing hasn't been announced yet, but expect around 10% off and free install...
Also look for a large post from us tomorrow regarding ALL of our Waterfest specials (Including EvoMS, VF Engineering, GIAC, Induktion's own Product line up, as well as others!!!!)

Do you have to be there in person to get these deals? Can we get the same pricing if we other online and mention Waterfest? heheh just askin


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The automatic files keep stock rev limiter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Oh, didn't know, either way doesn't look like you'd need to shift any higher


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (GTrabbIt)*

Two Questions
1. Will I be able to use my credit card to get chipped at waterfest, or is it cash only?
2. Is the handheld switcher available for the 2.5 yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_Two Questions
1. Will I be able to use my credit card to get chipped at waterfest, or is it cash only?
2. Is the handheld switcher available for the 2.5 yet?

1. Yes of course! We accept cash and credit cards!
2. YES! With all programs (performance, stock, race gas, kill, and valet). We will have the switchers with us on hand, they will also be 10% off!


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

I see a few people discussing rev limiters, shift points, 0-60's etc. I would like to share what I have discovered.
0-60 time will be incredibley reduced because where the stock tune could barely hit 60 in 2nd gear, the GIAC tune has me hitting 66-68mph at redline (with intake and exhaust). Also, 3rd gear pulls to 100 easily (i shifted because i didnt want to leave the engine in that high rpm for a sustained amount of time). This all may sound far fetched, but...why would I lie, I really could care less about making my car sound awesome to anyone else. I just wanted to share what I have found for people wondering. Get the chip....its great. Its a whole new car.


----------



## Maestor_Shake (May 10, 2004)

*Re: (travis3265)*

not to bicker or anything but being able to go to 60 in second is cool but if power is falling off at higher RPM's it ain't helping ya much.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Here is a list of the current ECUs we have available. If you have someone local with a vagcom that is an easy way to tell which ECU you have, but as far as we can tell, we have completed all of the Golf (Rabbit) and Jetta ECUs for the North America (US, Canada, Mexico). If anyone finds otherwise, please let us know asap so we can make a file 
07K906032AQ
07K906032AR
07K906032R
07K906032T
07K906032Q
07K906032AN
07K906032L
07K906032AP
07K906032M
07K906032S
07K906032AQ
07K906032N
06A906032QE
06A906032QC
We are now starting on the Beetle ECUs. If you have a Beetle and are interested in getting the software please let me know which model year you have and we will do them first http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

My ECU is 06A906032QF
Is this file availible? this is a Mexican 2.5 Jetta.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (Maestor_Shake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maestor_Shake* »_not to bicker or anything but being able to go to 60 in second is cool but if power is falling off at higher RPM's it ain't helping ya much.

thats true....but it doesnt fall off too hard. 60 is a breeze and its very strong there, 66-68mph is not so strong, but it only takes an additional milisecond to rev there because of the gearing of second gear.
point is, hitting 60 now in second gear it a breeze and its making tons of power there, it doesnt start to fall off until past the 60mph range. hitting 66-68 in 2nd is pretty neat though.


----------



## MrMister (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (travis3265)*

This sounds bad... The only question I have, which very well could have been asked in this massive 8 page thread... is there a flash written for the 08' Rabbit S, and what kind of numbers are they spittin?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_
My ECU is 06A906032QF
Is this file availible? this is a Mexican 2.5 Jetta.

Hi Giancarlo, 
If you can go to a dealer and have the ECU read out we can make a file for it. I believe that we only have the US/Canada ECUs available.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (MrMister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrMister* »_This sounds bad... The only question I have, which very well could have been asked in this massive 8 page thread... is there a flash written for the 08' Rabbit S, and what kind of numbers are they spittin? 

I believe the 08's are the 170hp version? If so, we have not seen one of those yet. If someone is local in socal and has the 170hp version in a manual transmission, shoot me a PM.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

BTW Waterfest guys dont miss your chance to win this!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3341407


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_1. Yes of course! We accept cash and credit cards!
2. YES! With all programs (performance, stock, race gas, kill, and valet). We will have the switchers with us on hand, they will also be 10% off!

You just made my day


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_
You just made my day

Trust me you'll be much happier after you are chipped!


----------



## Dubhaus Tuning (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software ([email protected])*

Big ups for GIAC!!! Another quality product!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And once again another "first" for them to add to their list. We may be picking up our Rabbit from the dealership on friday which is on our way down to WF...just might have to get the flash at WF since I doubt we will be able to wait any length of time....
































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Trust me you'll be much happier after you are chipped!
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (mujjuman)*

I finally got to run the rabbit next to my '99 Honda Accord, they used to be just about dead even, and now the rabbit pulled on me yesterday....
I was in front of the rabbit, at a red light, turning right, I turned into the near (right/slow) lane and took off full throttle, 1st through 3rd (5sp man, with intake/exhaust) and my wife in the rabbit behind me turned into the inside (left/fast) lane of 3 lanes, the street was curving around to our right, so I was on the inside of a curve, and she blew past me by the time I hit third gear on the outside with ease. It's not easy to get her to trade cars for the day anymore








Love the chip work, can't wait to open it up with the Carbonio! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (GTrabbIt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTrabbIt* »_I finally got to run the rabbit next to my '99 Honda Accord, they used to be just about dead even, and now the rabbit pulled on me yesterday....
I was in front of the rabbit, at a red light, turning right, I turned into the near (right/slow) lane and took off full throttle, 1st through 3rd (5sp man, with intake/exhaust) and my wife in the rabbit behind me turned into the inside (left/fast) lane of 3 lanes, the street was curving around to our right, so I was on the inside of a curve, and she blew past me by the time I hit third gear on the outside with ease. It's not easy to get her to trade cars for the day anymore








Love the chip work, can't wait to open it up with the Carbonio! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









thats great man! good to see the Auto getting great gains.
is the Accord 4cyl or 6cyl?


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (mujjuman)*

4 cyl, only one available with manual trans from that year, wish they had the 6 spd manual V6 back then, but it used to feel pretty quick, until the rabbit embarrassed me


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (GTrabbIt)*


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (GTrabbIt)*


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (GTrabbIt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTrabbIt* »_4 cyl, only one available with manual trans from that year, wish they had the 6 spd manual V6 back then, but it used to feel pretty quick, until the rabbit embarrassed me









cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (mujjuman)*

Just got chipped and a carbonio intake today at waterfest. I love the results of these combos. The power feels great compaired to stock and its got a real deep throaty sound to it. Im super happy with the both of these and would recomend them to everyone with a 2.5 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (MattWayMK5)*

Actually i just wanna verify, if i were to get reflashed from the dealer i could just bring my recipt and get the software put back on my car right?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_Actually i just wanna verify, if i were to get reflashed from the dealer i could just bring my recipt and get the software put back on my car right? 

yep







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_yep







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sweet deal, i really am so happy with the combination of these two things i picked up yesturday. Keep up the good work guys


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

big ups, but the guy at the booth told me i wouldn't need a flash loader if i had vag-com.....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (kaptinkangaru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaptinkangaru* »_big ups, but the guy at the booth told me i wouldn't need a flash loader if i had vag-com.....

Correct, to switch programs you can use the GIAC FlashLoader Switcher software from their website!


----------



## blackoutjetta (Jul 3, 2006)

i got chipped at waterfest and they said that they would email me the receipt and i got nothing. how do i get a receipt , they gave me no proof of purchase, also when it says that the car will shift at 6700 rpm does that include automatics too? because mine still shifts at 6000,


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

nope rev limit is stock on autos


----------



## blackoutjetta (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*

o so it should still be shifting at 6000 that sucks







, but its not the bigof a deal, this is even more reason i want stick


----------



## Giuliano1711 (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (GTrabbIt)*

Actually I blew the doors off my friends 4cyl 99 accord..More recently, smoked an integra gsr (intake/exhaust).. My only mod so far is an intake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (blackoutjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackoutjetta* »_i got chipped at waterfest and they said that they would email me the receipt and i got nothing. how do i get a receipt , they gave me no proof of purchase, also when it says that the car will shift at 6700 rpm does that include automatics too? because mine still shifts at 6000,

Who did you get chipped by? As we were handing out paper invoices to everyone @ time of purchase.
But that is correct, because of the transmission, the Automatic files still have the stock rev limiter


----------



## blackoutjetta (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yea they told me that they didnt have a printer so they couldnt give me one there, it was some skinny guy and a asian guy


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (blackoutjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackoutjetta* »_yea they told me that they didnt have a printer so they couldnt give me one there, it was some skinny guy and a asian guy

That wouldn't have been us then







I would suggest contacting who ever flashed it there.... The only three GIAC distributors there were us, AWE Tuning and Tyrolsport


----------



## blackoutjetta (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
That wouldn't have been us then







I would suggest contacting who ever flashed it there.... The only three GIAC distributors there were us, AWE Tuning and Tyrolsport

man i need a hard copy or any copy as a matter of fact of the receipt, please let me know who ever did my car, it was the black car with blue tape on the front,


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (blackoutjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackoutjetta* »_
man i need a hard copy or any copy as a matter of fact of the receipt, please let me know who ever did my car, it was the black car with blue tape on the front,

I can't figure out who it was.... But here are your options,
Us (Induktion), we had a large white tent w/ a smaller "chip" tent behind it, and has a Turbo R32, BT Mk4 Jetta 1.8t, white Mk5, and a Turbo VR6 corrado infront of our booth....
AWE, large white tent w/ large trailer, had several Porsche's out front, Red Mk5, Yellow RS4, etc
Tyrolsport, small tent right by the parking spots, had a few intercoolers out on display


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I had that asian dude chip mine too so im tryin to find out who that was also. No receipt emailed yet


----------



## Maestor_Shake (May 10, 2004)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

don't believe it was induktion. you'd have your receipt then and there.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Maestor_Shake)*

have you been able to work on the 08s with the 170 hp motor yet? Can we expect to see similar gains or not?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (blackoutjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackoutjetta* »_i got chipped at waterfest and they said that they would email me the receipt and i got nothing. how do i get a receipt , they gave me no proof of purchase, also when it says that the car will shift at 6700 rpm does that include automatics too? because mine still shifts at 6000,

We can look up your proof of purchase through your VIN. No need to worry


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (blackoutjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackoutjetta* »_yea they told me that they didnt have a printer so they couldnt give me one there, it was some skinny guy and a asian guy

Tyrolsport flashed your car http://www.tyrolsport.com give them a call and they will take care of it, Mike and his crew are a great bunch of guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 1:06 PM 7-31-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_have you been able to work on the 08s with the 170 hp motor yet? Can we expect to see similar gains or not?

We want to! If someone in socal has one and will lend it to us for a few days to do some tuning please PM me!


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

come out to kansas city and you can borrow mine when it gets here in 2 weeks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_come out to kansas city and you can borrow mine when it gets here in 2 weeks!

haha how about you make a trip to socal


----------



## blackoutjetta (Jul 3, 2006)

how do i know if my chip was installed properly? is there any way that it couldnt be installed right? because i feel like my chip only works at certain times. just 1 and a small example is that when i got the chip i tried a burn out and i burned out for about 4-5 feet and i tried in the exact same spot a few days later and didnt even do it for a foot., thats just one small example, no im not trying to burn out all the time but it just feels like i have less power or it works sometimes. i used the same gas the whole time exxon 93 octane


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

its good having manual burnouts are easy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif not that i do burn outs regularly or anything.


----------



## blackoutjetta (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackhawk 76* »_its good having manual burnouts are easy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif not that i do burn outs regularly or anything.

i.................hate...............you.......... j/k lol, but thats not my main point , just the fact its not maintaining the same power..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (blackoutjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackoutjetta* »_
i.................hate...............you.......... j/k lol, but thats not my main point , just the fact its not maintaining the same power..

How far you can do a burn out (1ft vs. 5ft) is a horrible way of measuring how much power the car is making, and you really can't say because of that if it is or isn't maintaining the power... Also, if this is on an automatic, it entirely depends on how quickly the torque converter engages(would be like trying to do a burnout in a manual while slipping the clutch vs. dumping the clutch)
There isn't a way for the chip to "be bad" per se, and as long as you are using the correct octane fuel, the power should always be there... EXCEPT, perhaps the second time it was warmer? Perhaps the IATs were higher? Tire temps were different?


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:48 AM 8-4-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
How far you can do a burn out (1ft vs. 5ft) is a horrible way of measuring how much power the car is making, and you really can't say because of that if it is or isn't maintaining the power... Also, if this is on an automatic, it entirely depends on how quickly the torque converter engages(would be like trying to do a burnout in a manual while slipping the clutch vs. dumping the clutch)
There isn't a way for the chip to "be bad" per se, and as long as you are using the correct octane fuel, the power should always be there... EXCEPT, perhaps the second time it was warmer? Perhaps the IATs were higher? Tire temps were different?

_Modified by [email protected] at 9:48 AM 8-4-2007_

The only ways to measure HP would be *dyno* or trap speed(but there is vairables in that also) not as bad as on the street though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ill one more question to Anands, Rpms(start rpm of burn out) different? slip the clutch a little longer so it grips vs spinning?








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MrMister (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

interested with an 08' Rabbit S for development. PM'd you.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (blackoutjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackoutjetta* »_when i got the chip i tried a burn out and i burned out for about 4-5 feet and i tried in the exact same spot a few days later and didnt even do it for a foot

way to make 2.5L owners everywhere look retarded...and people wonder where the hate comes from?


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
way to make 2.5L owners everywhere look retarded...and people wonder where the hate comes from? 









agreed http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## blackoutjetta (Jul 3, 2006)

my bad it was just a bad example i just purely meant that the same power does not seam constant. some times it feels like it accelerates fast than other times and sometimes it just seems sluggish then other times... as stated that was just a small example stupid as it may be, the main point of my question was if the chip can be installed wrong...


----------



## blackoutjetta (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
way to make 2.5L owners everywhere look retarded...and people wonder where the hate comes from? 









and again what i said two posts up and the reason people "hate" us is because our cars are so ****ing slow and we payed money for that but we try to get upgrades when (in there eyes) we could/should have boughten a gli/gti and stop "bitching"


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

Getting Chiped this monday at 10am @ Momentum Tuning, Detailed review to follow!!!


----------



## AdamVC (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (blackoutjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackoutjetta* »_
and again what i said two posts up and the reason people "hate" us is because our cars are so ****ing slow and we payed money for that but we try to get upgrades when (in there eyes) we could/should have boughten a gli/gti and stop "bitching" 

Not true at all! Besides my GTI steering wheel, I would have got all the same upgrades that I did to my Rabbit. I'm debating getting the chip, which I also would have got if I had a GTI!
I'm sure you would have done the majority of your mods if you purchased a GLI!


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

Do we really have to switch back to the file whenever we go back to the dealer for service? (lets say an oil change)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (ahson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahson* »_Do we really have to switch back to the file whenever we go back to the dealer for service? (lets say an oil change)

No http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The only time I would even consider it would be if you needed to have some fairly drastic work done to the vehicle. If you are just going for an oil change (@ a dealer especially) the usual train of events includes pull car in, lift, drain, fill, pull car out, and literally no more than that.


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

IF I filled up my car which is flashed with 87 by accident, will there be any problem/damage with it?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (ahson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahson* »_IF I filled up my car which is flashed with 87 by accident, will there be any problem/damage with it?

You will experience serious knock/pinging, if this were to happen I would suggest driving at VERY light throttle / low load situations until you can switch to the stock file or drain the tank and refill w/ 91 or higher!


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

Got flashed on monday!!!!, you can find my reveiw right on the 2.5 tech forum!!!!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3389585


_Modified by Uberbunni at 7:59 PM 8-14-2007_


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: (ahson)*

You could also just add a bottle of octane boost.


----------



## batmang (Jun 6, 2005)

awesome!


----------



## jetaam (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software ([email protected])*

What does the stock mode do? If I get the 93 octane mode what else would I have to get?


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (jetaam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetaam* »_What does the stock mode do?
 
returns it to stock...(as in... no chip mode)

_Quote, originally posted by *jetaam* »_ If I get the 93 octane mode what else would I have to get?
 
buy 91/93+ octane at the pump...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (rustlerdude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rustlerdude* »_You could also just add a bottle of octane boost.









This is not true at all... Most of the "extreme" octane boost bottles available over the counter increase MAYBE 1-2 octane


----------



## 2focusd (Sep 2, 2007)

So have any of you GIAC people gotten your hands on an '08 Rabbit with the 170HP 2.5L yet to see how much of a power gain the chip gives?
-Brian


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

i'm planing to run Nos is the 91 tune safe for that? or do you plan to add nos tune to the line up.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_i'm planing to run Nos is the 91 tune safe for that? or do you plan to add nos tune to the line up.

I would be very cautious w/ the timing bump from the chip + the nitrous... And I don't think anyone wants to give you a definite "yes" on it...


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

If I were to just buy the 91/93 reflash without stock mode. Is it detectable at the dealer or not??


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_If I were to just buy the 91/93 reflash without stock mode. Is it detectable at the dealer or not?? 

If they look for it, they shall find it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_
If they look for it, they shall find it.

Well, the revlimiter is raised (for the manual cars), and the power difference is noticeable... But by looking at flash counters or anything like that, no they will not


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Any word on a 08 chip?
Also few quick questions that I didn't see asked here. First, does the chip reduce the throttle lag after you let off? (where the engine stays at an rpm for a second or so after you let off the throttle)
Improves throttle response....is it just more sensitive or less delay? Less delay is great, although it doesn't feel bad right now but more sensitive isn't. I'd rather have all of my pedal then 100% throttle at half way. 
Any other benefits of the chip besides hp?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_Any word on a 08 chip?
Also few quick questions that I didn't see asked here. First, does the chip reduce the throttle lag after you let off? (where the engine stays at an rpm for a second or so after you let off the throttle)
Improves throttle response....is it just more sensitive or less delay? Less delay is great, although it doesn't feel bad right now but more sensitive isn't. I'd rather have all of my pedal then 100% throttle at half way. 
Any other benefits of the chip besides hp?

We will be getting a 2008 in house here in the next couple of weeks after we complete some of the projects we have on the dyno right now. 
We did not notice the revs hanging on our in house car when we were doing testing.
In terms of less delay, by nature you will notice that modulation will be a bit more sensitive, as to whether it is too sensitive that is subjective to the driver. We have a 30 day money back guarantee and never get 2.5L flash returns. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
In terms of benefits to the chip, you will greatly notice the torque increase. Some of our customers who have managed to keep their foot off of the floor have noticed increased fuel economy. The flash will transform the way the car drives.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

First off, for everyone reading this I'm not trying to put down GIAC. I have their chip in my mk3, have recommended it to 3 other local dubbers, all who now run GIAC, and they'll be getting a call next month as I'm upgrading to a cam profile chip on the vr. They make excellent products and I've been very satisfied.
Back to the rabbit. I'm definitely looking forward to seeing the results on the 08. Will I buy one, who knows. Right now the rabbit is the daily driver and 87 octane is really nice, and I'm not seeing the big benefit from the chip, at least not on the 07s. Yes it has more torque but not that much, and is it really $400 worth. To some people, definitely, but for a daily, I'm not too sure. Now with some convincing arguments I might change my mind.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (a3vr)*

In all seriousness, the most convincing argument anyone is going to make is to let you drive one with the chip. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## derek_k (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

My local dealer (the only one in BC) wants $750 CDN (inc. labour, before tax) for the GIAC software for a 2.5L Rabbit.
I felt like punching the guy through the phone for gouging so shamelessly. Big http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to the con artists at CG Motorsports in Richmond BC.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (derek_k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derek_k* »_My local dealer (the only one in BC) wants $750 CDN (inc. labour, before tax) for the GIAC software for a 2.5L Rabbit.

That sounds like all 5 programs plus maybe an hour for labor?? (Roughly going off of a posted CAD to USD exchange rate)... I would call them back again and make sure it was for the single program (if that is what you are interested in)


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_In all seriousness, the most convincing argument anyone is going to make is to let you drive one with the chip. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

well I'd love to try one, but not so sure about paying Imagine Auto to install it


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

please tell me, will GIAC be available at H20??


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_please tell me, will GIAC be available at H20??

It certainly will be, and with discounts as usual!!! Please come by our tent for GIAC Flashes, as well as many other specials, *Induktion Motorsports*, we will be in the main vendor area!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
It certainly will be, and with discounts as usual!!! Please come by our tent for GIAC Flashes, as well as many other specials, *Induktion Motorsports*, we will be in the main vendor area!!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:00 PM 9-25-2007_


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

got chipped, bottom line, WHOA!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_got chipped, bottom line, WHOA!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thug4life (Jun 29, 2007)

is ther a reduction in 0-60 times?


----------



## dustytops (Oct 2, 2006)

Please help...
I can't get the flashloader software to connect to my car. I downloaded version 1.0.0.5 and I have a genuine Ross Tech Micro Can cable. Vag COM works great and I still can't connect with the giac flashloader. It just says connection failed. It is different from when I unplug the cable. It only says "Connection Failed. Cannot connect to ECU. Bye"
I tried all sorts of times to get the thing to connect. I turned the car on connected then started the software in 100 different orders. Unplugged and plugged the cable, still nothing. I am confused!
I just got chipped on wednesday at AWE. There was a problem or something there where I guess they had to write software for my ECU specifically. Please let me know whats up and if this has anything to do with it. Thanks!
-Dustin


----------



## dustytops (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (dustytops)*

I heard from GIAC by email, apparently the micro can doesn't support the flashloader because it doesn't have a K line like the older models use. They recommended an upgraded vag com cable, the giac flashloader, or an el cheapo vag com cable from ebay. I just ordered one from ebay so hopefully that will work out.


----------



## geronimo542 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (thedriver)*

what do u guys got for places in CT?


----------



## pdi192 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (geronimo542)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geronimo542* »_what do u guys got for places in CT?

momentum tuning down in wallingford does giac http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## geronimo542 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (Uberbunni)*

hey uberbunni tell me how momentum was Im from CT and was thinking of taking my car there


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

bump for best 2.5 software http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

Yeah they were great! In and out within an hour. The girl that was there was pretty nice, she def knew her stuff, and explained everything to me.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: (Uberbunni)*

can't wait to see they get for the 2008 model.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (vento 95 GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vento 95 GL* »_can't wait to see they get for the 2008 model.

As soon as we can get a local manual trans car to test on we will have something. The 2008s seem to be rare in southern california.


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

rent one
How many programs are there?
I want to get but will have to drive over 5 hours to get to the closest one.
Do I have to go some were to get this or can I load it?


_Modified by rangerbrown at 10:02 PM 10-16-2007_


----------



## h-townjetta (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*

I got this yesterday and all I can say is WOW. You can def. feel a stronger pull through out the entire power band. I couldn't be happier. Thank you GIAC!! Next up is an intake.


_Modified by h-townjetta at 5:21 AM 10-17-2007_


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (h-townjetta)*

Has anyone gotten a 0-60 time with the program?


----------



## coffeeaddict (Aug 28, 2006)

what kinda mileage are y'all getting with software?


----------



## GtiGirl (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_Has anyone gotten a 0-60 time with the program?

not to sure about the time. But mines faster then a non turbo 911


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_rent one
How many programs are there?
I want to get but will have to drive over 5 hours to get to the closest one.
Do I have to go some were to get this or can I load it?

_Modified by rangerbrown at 10:02 PM 10-16-2007_

We will find one soon enough besides we need manual transmission which is RARE on a rental. 
As for a dealer we have something in the works for your area so stay tuned http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You would need to have it installed at a dealer.


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

well, i,m not saying i wont drive to the knocksville tnn place. as i can hit deals gap (one of my most favored areas) to get there but again i dont want to get it and then be disapointed. but i am sure i won't.

can you list the details of each tune or were i may find it?
the one i am most interesed in is just
stock and then 93 performance.
i can get 100LL (CHEAP) but not reall such a good idea to run it as it has lead.
how ever there is one area that has 100 Oct but i have never used it.


----------



## bautz788 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*

Im sorry i really wanna get my 07 rabbit chipped but i went on the site and there is about 5 differnet setups for the rabbit in 07, all seem the same? all say 
91-93 Octane Performance 
Stock 
100 Octane Performance 
Valet 
Kill 
Privacy Firewall
Can anyone hgelp me and tell me what the differences are and about how much the chip and install will be? and any GIAC dealers in Western NY or near ny/canada border?


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
As soon as we can get a local manual trans car to test on we will have something. The 2008s seem to be rare in southern california.









Well hurry up, we want to see the dyno for the 08s


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_well, i,m not saying i wont drive to the knocksville tnn place. as i can hit deals gap (one of my most favored areas) to get there but again i dont want to get it and then be disapointed. but i am sure i won't.

can you list the details of each tune or were i may find it?
the one i am most interesed in is just
stock and then 93 performance.
i can get 100LL (CHEAP) but not reall such a good idea to run it as it has lead.
how ever there is one area that has 100 Oct but i have never used it.

Our software is flashed in an ala carte fashion with the discrepancy that you must purchase the pump performance program. Stock, 100 Octane, Kill and Valet are all options. If you are interested in stock in addition to the pump performance program it would be an extra $50.00 on top of the $395.00 for the pump program. We have had a great deal of feedback on the software thus far and you will not be disappointed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (bautz788)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bautz788* »_Im sorry i really wanna get my 07 rabbit chipped but i went on the site and there is about 5 differnet setups for the rabbit in 07, all seem the same? all say 
91-93 Octane Performance 
Stock 
100 Octane Performance 
Valet 
Kill 
Privacy Firewall
Can anyone hgelp me and tell me what the differences are and about how much the chip and install will be? and any GIAC dealers in Western NY or near ny/canada border?

We list all of the different ECU part numbers that we have software for. Technically they are the "same" just for different cars.
You can find a dealer here: http://www.giacusa.com/dealers.php


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:34 AM 10-23-2007_


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

is it possible to do a flash from home?
what I mean is, I have VAG-COM, why cant I download the file in someway? Or pay for a cd with an activation code so it isn't distributed illegally. 
I think I would buy if this was an option. I really dont want to waist the better part of a day to get flashed plus pay labor...







I'm cheap


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (p c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p c* »_is it possible to do a flash from home?
what I mean is, I have VAG-COM, why cant I download the file in someway? Or pay for a cd with an activation code so it isn't distributed illegally. 
I think I would buy if this was an option. I really dont want to waist the better part of a day to get flashed plus pay labor...







I'm cheap

No it must be flashed on by a dealer... As for the most of the day, the flash is only about 30 minutes or so, your closest dealer is probably TyrolSport in NYC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yea I figured as much. But what an innovative idea that would be.
I guarantee that would increase sales


----------



## chilipad (Jan 6, 2007)

I would buy it if I could get it online.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (chilipad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chilipad* »_I would buy it if I could get it online.

We have dealers near you:
http://www.giacusa.com/dealers..._name=


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

any word on that dealer for sc?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_any word on that dealer for sc?

Robert,
I believe it is/will be Autometrics in Charleston, SC.


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'm sorry if I missed it, but what are the gains with 100 octane? The timing can be bumped up nicely with that stuff.








I figured being able to add 100 octane should be one of the big sellers.. yet nobody is talking about it? lol.


----------



## mcsdude23 (Aug 15, 2006)

So, can you run race mode with race forumla octane booster from NOS + 93 octane fuel or would that not work.


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (mcsdude23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcsdude23* »_So, can you run race mode with race forumla octane booster from NOS + 93 octane fuel or would that not work.

that wouldn't work. They're different stuff. Alot of the octane boosters contain MMT; an additive. While race gas is actually a higher octane. And you couldn't just add a bunch of octane boosters to the gas either. As that'd actually reverse the effect you were trying for.








So you'll just have to find some race gas locally.


----------



## Collins (Jul 2, 2007)

wish i had somewhere near me on the far east coast of canada to GIAC my car nearest is about 18 hours away.


----------



## BoUnCyRaBbIt (Aug 29, 2006)

quick question for austin:
I just had my oil change, and the mechanical guy said i should run 91, he said that the timing is retarded by Vwoa for the 87 octane... is that correct?
also, what is the retail prices for these programs...?
thanks,


----------



## phx08 (Oct 10, 2005)

Anything on the 2008 Models??


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software ([email protected])*

Only part that sux about this is that performance is at the end of my list


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (BoUnCyRaBbIt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoUnCyRaBbIt* »_quick question for austin:
I just had my oil change, and the mechanical guy said i should run 91, he said that the timing is retarded by Vwoa for the 87 octane... is that correct?
also, what is the retail prices for these programs...?
thanks,


The ECU will correct out a bit of timing with the car run on 87 octane but with the basic mild state of the OEM tune it is not detrimental. The car may feel a bit peppier on 91 than on 87 octane and perhaps get better gas mileage. With our software you MUST run 91 octane or greater to keep the car from pinging. On 87 it will not be able to correct out enough timing adequately. 
Retail on our software is $395.00 plus any type of install fee the dealer might charge. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (phx08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phx08* »_Anything on the 2008 Models?? 

2008 software will be completed right after the first of the year







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Are the gains for the 08's comparable to the 07's?


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (DUSlider)*

I'm wondering the same thing. 
Supposedly, the stock '08 performance gain (150hp vs 170 hp) was due to VW tuning the software better. 
Can anyone confirm this? Any '08 dynos floating around?
I'm willing to get mine dyno'ed, but I'm not sure where I can get that done or how much it costs.


----------



## mcsdude23 (Aug 15, 2006)

What kind of wear and tear should I expect with light use of this reflash (pump mode)? Also does this (pump mode) make my engine run hotter and cause my cooling systems to be stressed to maintain the same operating temp (190 i think)?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (mcsdude23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcsdude23* »_What kind of wear and tear should I expect with light use of this reflash (pump mode)? Also does this (pump mode) make my engine run hotter and cause my cooling systems to be stressed to maintain the same operating temp (190 i think)?

No more wear and tear over an otherwise untouched vehicle. As for cooling, it will not change that at all


----------



## mcsdude23 (Aug 15, 2006)

Do you know what is changed within the computer to allow for the increased performance?


----------



## Slilock (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (mcsdude23)*

Can't wait for the '08 chip!


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: (Slilock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slilock* »_Can't wait for the '08 chip!
x2! Money in hand!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (SLiMeX)*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (Slilock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slilock* »_Can't wait for the '08 chip!


08's are coming up!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3625586


----------



## Stutz (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I can hardly wait for the results, seeing as that is my car on their dyno.


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone have recommendations for a bay area dealer?


----------



## xbr80bx (Feb 2, 2007)

'O8 CHIP!!!


----------



## MrMister (Oct 31, 2004)

Still waiting on that 08' software?!? I thought you said the first of the year.


----------



## Stutz (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (MrMister)*

It should'nt be too long, I am picking up my car in a couple of days, so the testing stage will be done at that point.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (Stutz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stutz* »_It should'nt be too long, I am picking up my car in a couple of days, so the testing stage will be done at that point.

^^picked up his car today^^
I will let him post his thoughts before posting any details.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I cant wait to see what he has to say


----------



## Stutz (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

The difference was instantly noticeable, but I have not had much chance to test it. There is a lot of traffic in L.A. But a couple of people tried to race me on the way home. I think it was the stickers.


----------



## mobitsfa (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: (Stutz)*








08 flash is out. Gotta make my appointment now.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Can we get a GIAC response comparing the flashes for the 07's vs. 08's? Are the gains the same? More, less?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (DUSlider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUSlider* »_Can we get a GIAC response comparing the flashes for the 07's vs. 08's? Are the gains the same? More, less?

x2


----------



## Stutz (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (DUSlider)*

The gains are about the same, but the results showed the '08 as having very similar peak h.p. as the '07 but producing it for longer, so the '08 would certainly win a drag race (depending on the driver, of course) The change from '07 to '08 was definitely not just software! As for posting all the info I want to leave that to Austin. Because of the simple statements that cause all out warfare on these forums.
All in all, I think that it is really worth it.
Thanks, Austin+GIAC!


----------



## Stutz (Dec 4, 2007)

I forgot to mention, the rev hang is gone. This only when you downshift and the rpm's do not drop right away and if you continue to let it "sit" on the gear it would suddenly drop the throttle giving you more engine braking. The other drive-by-wire oddities are still there, but this was the weirdest.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Stutz)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## doslinux (Sep 11, 2006)

Just an FYI...
The 2008 2.5L DYNO graphs are up on GIAC's website.
http://www.giacusa.com/dyno_page.php


_Modified by doslinux at 7:51 PM 1-30-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

2008 owners can find more information here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3660622


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (Stutz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stutz* »_The gains are about the same, but the results showed the '08 as having very similar peak h.p. as the '07 but producing it for longer, so the '08 would certainly win a drag race (depending on the driver, of course) 

Thats a bold statement to make that it would beat an 07. The 07's make more torque and we make it sooner, so whos to say the peak hp will be enough to catch up? Sure, the 08 keeps hp a bit longer (miliseconds in real life) but the 07 makes peak torque a bit earlier (miliseconds in real life).
153hp for an 08 and 150 for an 07: 3hp to the 08
165lb ft for an 08 and 173 lb ft for an 07: 8lb ft for the 07
Give them intakes, the 08 has 1hp on the 07 whereas the 07 has a whopping 11lb ft on the 08. Quite a difference if you ask me (in a world where torque wins the race, not hp (simple physics)).
The point of my rambling is, there is no possible way to make the decisions of which will be faster. I honestly thing they would 1/4 mile the exact same given the variables and the same driver. So, dont make such bold statements when really, they make no sense at all. 
Hey, anyway...we have N/A Rabbits, so who's drag racing anyway? Thats not the reason to have this car.
Either way, the GIAC chip is awesome and thats why we are here (too improve our cars, not to be better than someone else). Being one of the first to have one on the 07, I was completely satisfied with it and still am to this day as I was with all previous chips I have had from them.


_Modified by travis3265 at 10:54 PM 1-30-2008_


----------



## Stutz (Dec 4, 2007)

It is just my opinion, maybe I'm wrong. Perhaps it is just wishful thinking.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (Stutz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stutz* »_It is just my opinion, maybe I'm wrong. Perhaps it is just wishful thinking.

I think equally modded, it honestly will come down to the driver.


----------



## Stutz (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (travis3265)*

I agree, I really just want as much power as I can get for the money I have. I do not race on the street anymore, so all the civics are safe. I will eventually do some auto-x to unleash the fury.


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

I have 07 with intake, exhaust, and the giac program and I beat an 08 rabbit stock by 4 cars


----------



## mobitsfa (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: (Trua)*

????? wth. I called a shop and they wanted 115 for installation/labor charge.
Another didn't charge anything.
Did anybody end up paying for labor when they got their flash?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (mobitsfa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mobitsfa* »_????? wth. I called a shop and they wanted 115 for installation/labor charge.
Another didn't charge anything.
Did anybody end up paying for labor when they got their flash?

We charge 1/2hr, which, realistically, is less time than the car is in the shop for.


----------



## Stutz (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (Trua)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trua* »_I have 07 with intake, exhaust, and the giac program and I beat an 08 rabbit stock by 4 cars

What do you think would happen if the '08 had a chip, intake, and exhaust?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (mobitsfa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mobitsfa* »_????? wth. I called a shop and they wanted 115 for installation/labor charge.
Another didn't charge anything.
Did anybody end up paying for labor when they got their flash?

Our dealers are entitled to charge what they want for their labor and it is against the law for us to advise them otherwise. It will likely vary from place to place.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (Stutz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stutz* »_
What do you think would happen if the '08 had a chip, intake, and exhaust?

There is no need to start a 2007 vs. 2008 war on this thread. As Rabbit owners, you should enjoy modding your cars and not worry about it so much


----------



## Stutz (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
There is no need to start a 2007 vs. 2008 war on this thread. As Rabbit owners, you should enjoy modding your cars and not worry about it so much








But he started it! I am gonna tell mom, and then you'll be sorry!


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

I just saying that I will like to see an 07 mod vs an 08 mod.


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: (Trua)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trua* »_I just saying that I will like to see an 07 mod vs an 08 mod.
x2


----------



## bweed83 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software ([email protected])*

do you guys by any chance have a dyno plot of the 100 octane file? i would love to know, im sorry if it has been posted already


----------



## ilikepizza (Mar 3, 2007)

Quick question..
If I want to use base '87' gas with this ....I would have to additionally purchase the 'stock' option? Is there a post in this thread that goes into a little more detail about the various add-on options?
Back to class, but I'm going to read more into this thread when I'm done.


----------



## bobo450 (Oct 15, 2007)

would this software for the rabbit work if you have automatic.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (bobo450)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobo450* »_would this software for the rabbit work if you have automatic.

Certainly!! With the same HP/Tq gains!


----------



## mclothier (Jun 10, 2007)

quick question about chips in general... what the effects of having a your car flashed on it's resale value? would something like this be desirable down the line, will the dealership(if i choose to go that route) accept that the car has aftermarket tuning?


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (bweed83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bweed83* »_do you guys by any chance have a dyno plot of the 100 octane file? i would love to know, im sorry if it has been posted already

seconded.


----------



## kmarriner (Jun 5, 2007)

I didn't go through all the pages as I am tired and trying to remember some electrical math.
But, does anyone have a dyno of the 100oct flash?
Edit: I am so tired I didn't even notice the post above mine was pretty much the exact same question.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (mclothier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mclothier* »_quick question about chips in general... what the effects of having a your car flashed on it's resale value? would something like this be desirable down the line, will the dealership(if i choose to go that route) accept that the car has aftermarket tuning?

This is a case by case basis issue. Value is obviously in the eyes of the beholder. If you are looking to get positive resale value for any modifications at all, you will need to find the right buyer. 
Will a dealer give you more on a trade-in for a chip? My money is on no...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (kmarriner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kmarriner* »_I didn't go through all the pages as I am tired and trying to remember some electrical math.
But, does anyone have a dyno of the 100oct flash?
Edit: I am so tired I didn't even notice the post above mine was pretty much the exact same question.

Some of our dealers have toyed with the program on vehicles with intakes and exhausts, we have not dynoed that form.


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Some of our dealers have toyed with the program on vehicles with intakes and exhausts, we have not dynoed that form. 

you should, we're curious


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (1_BADHARE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1_BADHARE* »_
you should, we're curious









I will see if we can get a modded out (intake, exhaust, etc.) 2.5L in here as we have a few dealers with them.


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I will see if we can get a modded out (intake, exhaust, etc.) 2.5L in here as we have a few dealers with them. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (1_BADHARE)*


_Quote »_But, does anyone have a dyno of the 100oct flash?

still working on it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by [email protected] at 11:13 AM 6-4-2008_


----------



## Slilock (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

When do you think the chip will be ready?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (Slilock)*

i was told by a company (whose name im not going to mention) who sells GIAC programs that the dealership won't be able to tell that it has been chipped. i would get chipped today if i knew for a fact this was true, i really want to keep my warranty a little longer considering i got a ways to go.
my question is, was i fed a load of crap or is there any truth to this?


----------



## DanGarion (May 28, 2007)

*Re: **NOW AVAILABLE** GIAC 2.5L U-select software (chip switching included)*

Quick question. Are there any performance improvements with the use of 87 oct?


----------



## Shawn99/30V (Sep 28, 2000)

91 octane no:thumbdown:

RPM raised from 5800 to 6700:thumbdownAre you out of your mind?)


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

Shawn99/30V said:


> 91 octane no:thumbdown:
> 
> RPM raised from 5800 to 6700:thumbdownAre you out of your mind?)


Whats wrong with a 91 octane file? alot of states thats the best you can get, and also whats wrong with raising the redline? These engines have can very safely rev to higher rpms, weather you will make much power at higher rpm on the 2.5 is a different story though.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Going to blow the dust off this thread now...:wave:
http://www.giacusa.com/products/sof...tta_%AE_(_MK5_2005_-_2009_)&chassis=Jetta_%AE

does it work with auto trans setup?


----------

